# VapeCon 2017 - Vendor Specials



## Silver

This thread is going to be very special!




We have asked all the exhibiting vendors to submit to us an *AMAZING special they will be running at VapeCon 2017 *on Saturday 26th of August at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria.

Many of the vendors will more than likely run their own specials on the day, which they will likely communicate in their subforums.

But this thread is dedicated to an AMAZING VapeCon special that the vendors will have on the day. It is a special we'll be announcing on their behalf and something we can all look forward to!

So keep your eyes on this thread and lets see what's in store for us... 

VapeCon 2017 is going to be *MEGA EPIC!*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

As promised, here is a summary of the VapeCon Vendor Specials announced on this thread. Just the main features without extra info or images - so you can scan it quickly. They are in the order they were announced. *Click on the vendor name below *for more info to be taken to the actual announcement elsewhere in the thread.

These were the specials Vendors submitted to us for marketing on this thread. Vendors are likely to have other specials on the day - so check in their subforums or get in touch with them. We just tried to get the ball rolling and get at least one great special per vendor.

Please don't hold us responsible for any errors - this has been quite a mammoth undertaking and we have done our best to get these together. Most of the vendors have seen the specials announced here so far and there have been limited requests for changes - but mistakes can happen.

Several vendors have *fairly limited stock *on these specials, so you are going to have to plan your "dash route" accordingly for when the doors open. Where possible we have shown the stock allocated to the special.

Hope this helps.

EDIT - this list has been put together very ably and brilliantly by @Stosta - not me. (I just created the post to reserve it for this). So please buy him a drink at VapeCon  Thank you @Stosta!
_______________________________________________________________________________

ATOMIX VAPES

Full Mech Kits (in all colours) for only R2700 (normal price R3600) - consisting of the following:
22mm Petri Lite Mech
1 x Petri Dotcap
1 x Petri Cloudcap
1 x Petri RDA V2
1 x Friction Fit Driptip (Matching)
1 x Friction Fit Gold Driptip


DotMod 24mm Conversion Cap with RDA V2 for only R1050 (normal price R1400)
DotBox 200w - all variants for only R2200 (normal price R2800)
DotBox 75w - all variants for only R1450 (normal price R1920)
DotRTA 24mm for only R1000 (normal price R1250)
Dottank for only R600 (normal price R790)
BLENDS OF DISTINCTION

Blends of Distinction juice will be on special for the day when purchased from The Vapery at only R120 per 30ml (normal price R150)
BROTHERS' VAPES

Geekvape Peerless RDA for only R290 (normal price R450)

COSMIC DROPZ

135ml bottles of Cosmic Dropz juice for only R200 (normal price R400)

DECADENT CLOUDS

First 10 customers get a 30ml Decadent Clouds juice for FREE with any purchase (normal price R150)
Three or more 30ml juices at only R100 each (normal price R150 per bottle)
First 20 customers get a 100ml Decadent Clouds juice for only R200 (normal price R360)
60ml “Mystery Juice” for only R200 all day (normal price R240),

DRAGON VAPE

Starter kits:
Smok G-Priv Kit for only R1300 (normal price R1580)
Eleaf Pico 25 for only R750 (normal price R830)
Eleaf Pico Resin for only R1000 (normal price R1150)

Atties:
Arctic V8 for only R300 (normal price R400)
Smok TFV12 for only R550 (normal price R700)

Mods:
Smoant RA Box for only R700 (normal price R1500)
Wismec Noisy Cricket 2 D25 for only R450 (normal price R550)

Accessories:
Sony VTC5 battery for only R120 (normal price R190)
Samsung 30Q battery for only R120 (normal price R170)
UD Vapers Pack (Black) for only R750 (normal price R900)


DRIP SOCIETY

Buy one 120ml bottle of Taffy King and get one FREE! (i.e. you get 240ml of juice for R450)
Beard Vape co , Juicymon and VapeCrepe selling at R210 for 60ml (normal price around R280)
All 60ml juices will be sold on the day for R300 or less per 60ml - at the Drip Society VapeCon 2017 stand.

E-CIG INN

The Crafters Code juice
30ml Crafters Code juice - only R130 - but the first 50 customers will get their 30ml bottle for only R100 (normal price is R150 per bottle. Maximum 3 bottles per client)
60ml Crafters Code juice - only R185 - but the first 50 customers will get their 60ml bottle for only R150 (normal price is R220 per bottle. Maximum 2 bottles per client)
100ml Crafters Code juice - only R240 - but the first 50 customers will get their 100ml bottle for only R200 (normal price is R320 per bottle. Maximum 1 bottle per client)

Bradford Vapes juice
30ml Bradford Vapes juice - only R130 - but the first 50 customers will get their 30ml bottle for only R100 (normal price is R150 per bottle. Maximum 3 bottles per client)* Stock is limited and the specials will run until sold out.


FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID

First 20 people to the stand on the day will get a FREE 60ml Pink Milk Special Edition!
They will only be selling their 60ml juices on the day - these will be for R200
If you buy any 60ml juice on the day, you will be entered into the Five Points competition, the winner of this Five Points competition will win the following:
4 x 120mls of juice
4 x 60mls of juice
Cap and T-Shirt
DNA Therion 166 Mod


FOG MACHINE

3 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice for only R300 (normal price R480)
4 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice for only R380 (normal price R640)
5 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice for only R450 (normal price R800)

GRANNYS FAMOUS JUICE CO.

The first 10 customers get a free 30ml bottle from the Grannys Famous range with any purchase
30ml Grannys Famous for only R100 (normal price R150)
100ml Grannys Famous for only R280 (normal price R350)
60ml John Doe for only R200 (normal price R240)

HAZEWORKS

The first 333 customers to purchase any two bottles of Hazeworks juice of the same size from a participating vendor, will be able to redeem a voucher for a third bottle of juice in 3mg strength of the matching size, absolutely free from the Hazeworks stand
They will also be added into a lucky draw taking place at the Hazeworks stand on the day for the grand prize of a mod, juice and clothing hamper!!
Hazeworks will also be running frequent giveaways, promotions and events from their stand throughout the day. Be sure to drop past and check in!

HOUSE OF VAPE

BFB International Juice 240ml for only R600 (normal price R800)
Jam monster International Juice 100ml for only R300 (normal price R450)
First 100 customers get a special HOV discount voucher (terms & conditions apply - details will be announced by HOV closer to VapeCon)

J&J'S EMPORIUM

Voopoo Drag bundle for only R1250 (normal price about R1890) - consisting of the following:
1 x Voopoo Drag
1 x JOOSE-E-LIQZ 30ml juice
1 x Wotofo Serpent SMM RTA
2 x Samsung 25R 18650 Batteries


JOOSE-E-LIQZ

The first 150 people at their juice tasting bar will get a FREE 15ml of a soon to be released new JOOSE-E-LIQZ juice!

JUICY JOES

All E-liquid on the day will be sold at 20% off the listed price on the Juicy Joes online store!

MOOSE JUICE

Moose Juice will be launching their new flavour - SCOOPED @ Vapecon 2017, stop past their stand and SCOOP yourself a 30ml bottle for only R130

MR HARDWICK'S

Buy one of the new flavours (Supermilk!, Calamity Jane, Bombshell) in any size and get a FREE 30ml bottle from the classic range (while stocks last)
Mr Hardwick's will also have spot discounts on the day at their stand at VapeCon 2017!

MY VAPE E-LIQUIDS

MY Vape E-liquids 60ml juice - for only R200 (normal price R230)
MY Vape E-liquids 100ml juice - for only R300 (normal price R320)
MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R700 for the first 10 customers (normal price R960)
MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R750 for the next 15 customers (normal price R960)
MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R800 for the rest of the day or until stocks last (normal price R960)

NCV and NOSTALGIA

Glazers will be launching at VapeCon – a new product brought to you by NCV and Nostalgia! On the day Glazers will be sold at R250 per 60ml bottle
Buy 2 bottles and get the 2nd bottle for 20% less (only R200) – discount applies to multiple bottle purchases.

NOON CLOUDS

First 100 people to make a purchase will receive a FREE branded NoonClouds drawstring bag!!
SXK Billet Box 70W (Black, Tarnish Brown and Purple) for only R1150 (normal price R1380) - while stocks last
Boxer BF Mod (Clone) (available in Black, Red, Blue and Purple) for only R400 (normal price R500)
3io RDTS by Vape talk Concepts (available in Silver, Gold and White) for only R990 (normal price R1699) - only 30 units available
Loaded EJUICE By Ruthless (120ml) - Glazed donut, Smores, Cran apple and Cran Apple Ice for only R380 (normal price R499) - while stock last
SMACK Premium e-liquids - all flavors - 30ml for only R100 (normal price R150)
NoonClouds will also have a less 10% on everything (excluding items already marked as special).

OLD SCHOOL ALCHEMIST

First 10 people at their stand will get a FREE 35ml Old School Alchemist juice!
2 x 35ml Classic Line Old School Alchemist juices for only R150 (normal price R300, effectively making this buy one get one free)

PAULIES , ORION VAPES and WICKED VAPES

Paulie's Coffee Cake - Special Reserve - 30ml 3mg - for R180
Orion's The Belt - Special Reserve - 30ml 3mg - for R180
HandleBar - Special Reserve Pecan Butter Cake - 60ml 3mg - for R200

RETRO VAPE CO

Retro Vape Co 30ml juice - for only R100 (normal price R150)
Retro Vape Co 60ml juice - for only R180 (normal price R250)
Retro Vape Co 100ml juice - for only R280 (normal price about R350)

REVOLUTION VAPE

Buy 2 get 1 free on the following prices:
30ml for R100
120ml for R250

Also, great deals when you buy one of each flavour
5 x 30ml for only R300
5 x 120ml for only R800


SHIPWRECK VAPES

LG HG2 Batteries (chocolates) at only R100 per battery

SIR VAPE

The New BubbleGum Shake from Because Bubbles Matter - 100ml for only R250 (normal price R380)
First 30 customers to purchase the new Minikin Reborn (for only R1050) get a FREE Asmodus T-Shirt

SUPREME VAPE

Vape Candy 30ml juice for only R100 (normal price R150)
L'dy Vape 30ml juice for only R100 (normal price R150)
Vape-Ink 30ml juice for only R100 (normal price R150)
Price Drop (Budget line) 60ml juice for only R120 (normal price R150)

THE CHEF'S SPECIAL SAUCE

Their whole juice line will be available at R180 for 50ml (normal price R250)

THE ECIG STORE

YIHI SX G-Class (Kevlar edition) + 2 LG Choc batteries + Beauty ring + G-Class Sleeve for only R3000 (while stocks last)
International E-liquids going for as little as R200 (from 55ml)
First 30 customers with purchases over R500 will receive a FREE fidget spinner
And also, customers who make purchases over R1000 at VapeCon will qualify to win a high end Diode Mod!

THE VAPE GUY

BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid 30ml for only R120 (normal price R150)
Modern Classics 30ml for only R120 (normal price R150)
Or you can take 3 x 30ml for R300 (that's only R100 per bottle)

THE VAPE INDUSTRY

100% Authentic 18650 Samsung Batteries:
Samsung 25R - R85 per battery
Samsung 30Q - R100 per battery
The battery special is limited to 10 per customer. While stocks last.

Noisy Cricket II-D25 Mod with 2 x Samsung 25R batteries for only R600!
While stocks last.


THE VAPERY

Amazing juice specials:
Selected International juices - 30ml for only R150 on the following:
Simply Southern (normal price R250)
Teardrip (normal price R200)
Cosmic Fog (normal price R260-R280)
Generic Adult Sours (normal price R250)
Liquid State (normal price R250)
Mistress (normal price R200)

Five Pawns - 30ml - for only R250 (normal price R300)
Whip'd - 60ml - for only R250 (normal price R320)
Dinner Lady - 60ml - for only R250 (normal price R320)
Hazeworks excluding Pie Guy and Strawberry Guy - buy two and get one FREE - 30ml (normal price R150 per 30ml)
Craft Vapour - Buy three 30ml for only R400 (normal price R170 per 30ml)

Hardware:
Crown 3 Coils for only R35 (normal price R50)
Crown 3 - Gloss Black/Silver for only R350 (normal price R450)
Crown 3 - Iridescent/Blue for only R400 (normal price R500)
Crown 3 - Matte Black for only R380 (normal price R500)


TROLL BROTHERS ELIXIRS

Troll Brothers Elixirs sample packs (7 x 10ml) for only R200 (normal price R290)
New release Troll Brothers Elixirs 30ml flavours for only R90 (normal price R100)

VAPE CARTEL

Ipower nano for only R490 (normal price R740)
Sigelei Kaos for only R690 (normal price R900)
Dotmod Petri mech for only R1400 (normal price R1950)

VAPE CLUB

CopperVape's Bottom Fed Mechanical Mods
Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Aluminium for only R450 (available in Black and Bare Aluminium)
Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Brass for only R600
Mod Only Aluminium for only R350 (available in Black and Bare Aluminium)
Mod Only Brass for only R500


VAPE CONNOISSEUR

World Wonders juice - 100ml for only R250 (normal price R350)
World Wonders juice - 30ml for only R100 (normal price R150)
Enigma juice - 50ml for only R140 (normal price R250)

VAPE ELIXIR

30ml for R100 (normal price R140)

VAPE EMPIRE

It's a HAPPY HOUR SPECIAL with two timeslots:
11h00 to 12h00 and
15h00 to 16h00

Visit the Vape Empire VapeCon 2017 stand during these times and pick up the following deals on all Coil Empire juices (range of 8 exciting flavours):
60ml for only R180 (normal price R200)
50ml for only R160 (normal price R180)


VAPE HYPER

Accessories:
Unicorn bottles 15ml & 30ml - 10 pack for only R50 (normal price R99)
Unicorn bottles 60ml & 120ml - 10 pack for only R80 (normal price R120)
Kidney Puncher Wire N80 - 100ft - (various gauges) - R30 off the marked price
Kidney Puncher Wire N80 - 500ft - (various gauges) - R50 off the marked price

Juice:
Wacky E-liquid 100ml for only R160 (normal price R200)
Candy Shop E-liquid 100ml for only R160 (normal price R200)
Cloud Burst 6 x 15ml pack E-liquid - R250 VapeCon exclusive offer

Hardware:
Smok TFV12 tank - for only R399 (normal price R599)
Smok Baby X4 coils 5 pack for only R250 (normal price R375)
Smok Baby M2 coils 5 pack for only R200 (normal price R300)


VAPE KING

Samsung 25R Batteries - for only R70 per unit (normal price R160) - limit of 4 per customer

VAPEALICIOUS

Fizzy 55ml international juice - 2 x 55ml for only R400 (normal price R480)
Fizzy 55ml international juice - 3 x 55ml for only R500 (normal price R720)
Smok V8 for only R560 (normal price R650)
Smok Alien Mod for only R740 (normal price R850)
Voopoo Drag Mod for only R830 (normal price R950)

VAPERITE

The first 100 customers to spend R1000 or more get a FREE Kangertech NEBOX kit. (The R1000 total may include all products purchased including discounted specials)
Get their new E-liquid brand "Amplified" for only R150 per 50ml bottle - this is launching at VapeCon

VAPERS CORNER

New Coilmaster Mini DIY Kit for only R270 (normal price R390 - i.e. 30% off) - first 50 units

VAPOUR MOUNTAIN

Look out for 4 x secretly marked 100ml bottles of XXX from any of our participating vendors on the day. The 4 lucky customers to find these marked bottles will each win the following prize:
R1000 cash
Brand new redesigned VM or XXX hoodie – worth R450
Brand new redesigned VM or XXX or Kokomo cap – worth R250
R500 VM voucher – redeemable from the Vapour Mountain online store

Pricing of VM juices from participating vendors on the day will be as follows:
30ml for only R100
100ml for only R290

**Massive VM lucky draw!!!**
Every 3 x 100ml bottles of VM juice (any flavour) bought from any of the participating vendors on the day will give you one entry into a lucky draw for a prize of R10 000 CASH!!!


VILLAGE VAPES

Nasty Juice 50ml in box for only R200 (normal price R280)
Nasty Juice 50ml tins for only R240 (normal price R280)
Nasty Juice 60ml tins for only R250 (1st in the country!)
Vape Chefs 30ml juice for only R120 (normal price R150)
Vape Chefs 100ml juice for only R250 (normal price R360)

WICKED WICKS

They would like to give away a FREE variety pack (10mls of each flavor of The Red Line = 3 x 10mls) to the first 30 customers to get to their stand at VapeCon 2017!

WIENER VAPE CO.

Giving away 60 x 50ml Rainbow Monster bottles and 60 x Wiener Vape Co T-Shirts to visitors at their stand from 11h00.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Time to start announcing some amazing specials for VapeCon 2017...

First up is none other than *VAPE ELIXIR*




Vape Elixir will be offering a great special on their juice

*30ml for R100* (normal price R140)
Thanks @SunRam - great stuff !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## CMMACKEM

@Vapers Corner 

When are you going to announce your less 50% special on all Native Wicks Cotton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @CMMACKEM for the prompt

Just want to remind everyone, we are in the VapeCon threads here, which form part of the general threads of the forum. So the specials we are announcing here is the amazing special that vendors have sent to us for announcement in this thread. 

Vendors are more than welcome to announce additional specials of their own in their own subforums.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Right, its time to get these specials on the trot...

Stay tuned

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017...

This one is from *Wiener Vape Co.*




They will not be selling at VapeCon this year but for their amazing special they will be

*giving away 60 x 50ml Rainbow Monster bottles* and *60 x Wiener Vape Co T-Shirts* to *visitors at their stand from 11h00. *
They will also have some specials running in conjunction with their supporting vendors.

60 bottles! My word! @Rooigevaar you champ! You rock!
Thank you for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up on the specials roster ...

from *The Chef's Special Sauce*





juice line will be available at *R180 for 50ml *(normal price R250)

Thank you @Dragon - this is fantastic!

I will most certainly be stocking up with the one I have tried from the range - Iced Widow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> *giving away 60 x 50ml Rainbow Monster bottles* and *60 x Wiener Vape Co T-Shirts* to *visitors at their stand from 11h00*


That is absolutely amazing.
Kudo's to you @Rooigevaar
Seems like it's gonna be Chistmas for some lucky folk at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Following!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

It's time for another special...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017

This one is from *Cosmic Dropz*




Their special is as follows:

*135ml bottles of Cosmic Dropz juice for only R200* (normal price R400)
This is for the day of VapeCon only

Thank you Muhammad, that is stellar! 

Taste the Galaxy at VapeCon 2017 - at half price!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This one is from *Cosmic Dropz*
> 
> View attachment 103527
> 
> 
> Their special is as follows:
> 
> *135ml bottles of Cosmic Dropz juice for only R200* (normal price R400)
> This is for the day of VapeCon only
> 
> Thank you Muhammad, that is stellar!
> 
> Taste the Galaxy at VapeCon 2017 - at half price!
> 
> View attachment 103528


R200 for 135mls?! That is awesome! I'm so glad I managed to do a little saving!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MR_F

.


----------



## Tanja

Waiting in anticipation for mod and tank specials... need an upgrade... have budget.. . Got to spend! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Tanja said:


> Waiting in anticipation for mod and tank specials... need an upgrade... have budget.. . Got to spend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



You and me both, I "need" a sonic cleaner


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ok, it's time for another special....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017!

This one is from *The Vape Industry*





Killer special from The Vape Industry for VapeCon 2017 as follows:

*100% Authentic 18650 Samsung Batteries:*

*Samsung 25R - R85 *per battery
*Samsung 30Q - R100 *per battery
_The battery special is limited to 10 per customer. While stocks last._

Next up - a great hardware combo:

*Noisy Cricket II-D25 Mod *with *2 x Samsung 25R batteries for only R600!*
_While stocks last. _

Thanks very much for these deals @Naeem_M . This is fantastic. I have always fancied a Noisy. Maybe this is my chance to get a great deal on one...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017!
> 
> This one is from *The Vape Industry*
> 
> View attachment 103542
> 
> 
> 
> Killer special from The Vape Industry for VapeCon 2017 as follows:
> 
> *100% Authentic 18650 Samsung Batteries:*
> 
> *Samsung 25R - R85 *per battery
> *Samsung 30Q - R100 *per battery
> _The battery special is limited to 10 per customer. While stocks last._
> 
> Next up - a great hardware combo:
> 
> *Noisy Cricket II-D25 Mod *with *2 x Samsung 25R batteries for only R600!*
> _While stocks last. _
> 
> Thanks very much for these deals @Naeem_M . This is fantastic. I have always fancied a Noisy. Maybe this is my chance to get a great deal on one...
> 
> View attachment 103543
> 
> 
> View attachment 103544
> 
> 
> View attachment 103545


Ooohhhhhhh.... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> Ooohhhhhhh....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thought so 
hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

The time, she is ticking...
There are lots of specials to come...
So lets do another one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017!
> 
> This one is from *The Vape Industry*
> 
> View attachment 103542
> 
> 
> 
> Killer special from The Vape Industry for VapeCon 2017 as follows:
> 
> *100% Authentic 18650 Samsung Batteries:*
> 
> *Samsung 25R - R85 *per battery
> *Samsung 30Q - R100 *per battery
> _The battery special is limited to 10 per customer. While stocks last._
> 
> Next up - a great hardware combo:
> 
> *Noisy Cricket II-D25 Mod *with *2 x Samsung 25R batteries for only R600!*
> _While stocks last. _
> 
> Thanks very much for these deals @Naeem_M . This is fantastic. I have always fancied a Noisy. Maybe this is my chance to get a great deal on one...
> 
> View attachment 103543
> 
> 
> View attachment 103544
> 
> 
> View attachment 103545


Epic! I'm hoping to get some batteries, mine are... older than they should be!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017!
> 
> This one is from *The Vape Industry*
> 
> View attachment 103542
> 
> 
> 
> Killer special from The Vape Industry for VapeCon 2017 as follows:
> 
> *100% Authentic 18650 Samsung Batteries:*
> 
> *Samsung 25R - R85 *per battery
> *Samsung 30Q - R100 *per battery
> _The battery special is limited to 10 per customer. While stocks last._
> 
> Next up - a great hardware combo:
> 
> *Noisy Cricket II-D25 Mod *with *2 x Samsung 25R batteries for only R600!*
> _While stocks last. _
> 
> Thanks very much for these deals @Naeem_M . This is fantastic. I have always fancied a Noisy. Maybe this is my chance to get a great deal on one...
> 
> View attachment 103543
> 
> 
> View attachment 103544
> 
> 
> View attachment 103545




awesome news

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

@Silver 
you will be posting a floor plan sooner or later


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> The time, she is ticking...
> There are lots of specials to come...
> So lets do another one


And then you make us wait 2 hours before announcing it       

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> @Silver
> you will be posting a floor plan sooner or later



Yes sir!
Floorplan will be coming soon...
All the better for you to plan your "dash route" 

Check out this post:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/page-8#post-566569

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> Yes sir!
> Floorplan will be coming soon...
> All the better for you to plan your "dash route"
> 
> Check out this post:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/page-8#post-566569



Let's make it interesting, no one gets a floor plan, you figure it out as you go. 
It'll be like playing real life DnD


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2017...
> 
> This one is from *Wiener Vape Co.*
> 
> View attachment 103500
> 
> 
> They will not be selling at VapeCon this year but for their amazing special they will be
> 
> *giving away 60 x 50ml Rainbow Monster bottles* and *60 x Wiener Vape Co T-Shirts* to *visitors at their stand from 11h00. *
> They will also have some specials running in conjunction with their supporting vendors.
> 
> 60 bottles! My word! @Rooigevaar you champ! You rock!
> Thank you for this.
> 
> View attachment 103501



@Rooigevaar is a legend !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Wow, with all the talk of these crazy specials I'm really starting to get hyped up for the big day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> And then you make us wait 2 hours before announcing it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Humblest apologies @Tanja - I got called by several vendors just after I made that post - and have been so tied up... I promise I had good intentions 

Regular programming will resume shortly


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> Humblest apologies @Tanja - I got called by several vendors just after I made that post - and have been so tied up... I promise I had good intentions
> 
> Regular programming will resume shortly


Promises promises      

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roodt

This will be the second time i miss vapecon... only bee vaping that long. Will just troll the classifieds relentlessly scooping up all the buyers remorse gear...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017...

This one is from *Grannys Famous Juice Co.*




Amazing specials from Grannys:

*The first 10 customers get a free 30ml bottle *from the Grannys Famous range with any purchase
*30ml Grannys Famous for only R100 *(normal price R150)
*100ml Grannys Famous for only R280* (normal price R350)
*60ml John Doe for only R200* (normal price R240)
That is fantastic @GrannysFamous - thank you
It's a great time to sample and stock up on the flavours one likes at a special price!
And an opportunity to get a discount on the new John Doe juice line...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time for another special

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017...

This one is from *Revolution Vape*





Some great deals on their juices:

*Buy 2 get 1 free *on the following prices:
*30ml for R100*
*120ml for R250*

*Also, great deals when you buy one of each flavour*
*5 x 30ml for only R300*
*5 x 120ml for only R800*

Great stuff, thank you @BaD Mountain. This is a great way to try out all your flavours or stock up on the ones you like!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

It is time for another special...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017...

This one is from *MOOSE JUICE*




*Moose Juice will be launching their new flavour - SCOOPED @ Vapecon 2017. *

*Stop past their stand and SCOOP yourself a 30ml bottle for only R130 *
There will be many more specials & giveaways available at their stand on the day!

I don't have a photo of the new juice, so am going to post a pic of the lovely Moose Juice stand at VapeCon 2016. Thanks @Moose Juice - you guys rock! Looking forward to seeing you again.

*



*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017...
> 
> This one is from *MOOSE JUICE*
> 
> View attachment 103684
> 
> 
> *Moose Juice will be launching their new flavour - SCOOPED @ Vapecon 2017. *
> 
> *Stop past their stand and SCOOP yourself a 30ml bottle for only R130 *
> There will be many more specials & giveaways available at their stand on the day!
> 
> I don't have a photo of the new juice, so am going to post a pic of the lovely Moose Juice stand at VapeCon 2016. Thanks @Moose Juice - you guys rock! Looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> *
> View attachment 103685
> 
> *


Can't wait to try some Scooped! I reckon those are the best looking juice display stands I have seen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *SHIPWRECK VAPES*





Their amazing VapeCon 2017 special is: 

*LG HG2 Batteries (chocolates) at only R100 *per battery
Thank you @ShipWreck ! Us vapers can never have enough batteries - so it will be great to stock up on VapeCon day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

**INTERNATIONAL JUICE ALERT** 

This special is from *DRIP SOCIETY*




Their amazing VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows: 

*Buy one 120ml bottle of Taffy King and get one FREE! *(i.e. you get 240ml of juice for R450)
*Beard Vape co , Juicymon and VapeCrepe selling at R210 for 60ml* (normal price around R280)
Another pointer is that all 60ml juices will be sold on the day for R300 or less per 60ml - at the Drip Society VapeCon 2017 stand. 

Now that's something great! Thank you @Cruzz_33 , you biscuit! You are going to tantalise our taste buds with these international flavours. I am sure many will want to come sample and buy!






Anyone for some strawberries?




Mmmmmango - nice!





Chocolate Hazelnut.... mmmm.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> **INTERNATIONAL JUICE ALERT**
> 
> This special is from *DRIP SOCIETY*
> 
> View attachment 103693
> 
> 
> Their amazing VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *Buy one 120ml bottle of Taffy King and get one FREE! *(i.e. you get 240ml of juice for R450)
> *Beard Vape co , Juicymon and VapeCrepe selling at R210 for 60ml* (normal price around R280)
> Another pointer is that all 60ml juices will be sold on the day for R300 or less per 60ml - at the Drip Society VapeCon 2017 stand.
> 
> Now that's something great! Thank you @Cruzz_33 , you biscuit! You are going to tantalise our taste buds with these international flavours. I am sure many will want to come sample and buy!
> 
> View attachment 103695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for some strawberries?
> View attachment 103696
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmango - nice!
> 
> View attachment 103697
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Hazelnut.... mmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 103698



Thanks @Silver super excited for Vapecon 2017 , only 17 days left

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Time to announce another special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *SHIPWRECK VAPES*
> 
> View attachment 103689
> 
> 
> 
> Their amazing VapeCon 2017 special is:
> 
> *LG HG2 Batteries (chocolates) at only R100 *per battery
> Thank you @ShipWreck ! Us vapers can never have enough batteries - so it will be great to stock up on VapeCon day!
> 
> View attachment 103690


This is the one I was hoping for!!!

At that price I can get my battery stash replenished 100% and still have money left over for some new juice and kit!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> Time to announce another special...


Now please don't leave us hanging for hours again     

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eisenhorn

Wow. Battaries and juice sorted... Now where are the hardware specials? 


Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPE EMPIRE*





Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

It's a *HAPPY HOUR SPECIAL *with two timeslots:

*11h00 to 12h00* and
*15h00 to 16h00*
Visit the Vape Empire VapeCon 2017 stand during these times and pick up the following deals on all *Coil Empire juices* (range of 8 exciting flavours):

*60ml for only R180 *(normal price R200)
*50ml for only R160* (normal price R180)

Very cool idea @Vape Empire - thank you - there are quite a lot of us I imagine that would love to try out the Coil Empire juices, so we will be popping by your stand on the day to check it all out. Thanks again for making the trip up from CT. Look forward to seeing you!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spazmanpanic

I guess special annoucements need a holiday too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Spazmanpanic said:


> I guess special annoucements need a holiday too



Classic first post @Spazmanpanic
We have taken a breather today on the announcement front but lots of work going on in the background to bring them back onstream with vigour soon...

Welcome to the forum,
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

@Viresh . we need to stock up on em batts bru. make a note to stop at Vape Industry stand 1st LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

HINT HINT Watching the thread closely, eyes peeled waiting in anticipation for any vendors selling a VGOD mod and APOCALYPSE Dripper on speshial!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare

subscribed


----------



## Silver

Time to announce the next special...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Suhail_B

subscribe


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPE CONNOISSEUR*



Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*World Wonders juice - 100ml for only R250 *(normal price R350)
*World Wonders juice - 30ml for only R100 *(normal price R150)
*Enigma juice - 50ml for only R140* (normal price R250)

Thank you @Vape Connoisseur. A great opportunity to stock up on the World Wonders juices!

I am glad to see a World Wonders juice special - because I loved the Table Mountain juice (the one that tastes like the Hertzog cookie) and it will be a good chance to get a replenishment!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

... another special coming up....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *RETRO VAPE CO*



Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*Retro Vape Co 30ml juice - for only R100 *(normal price R150)
*Retro Vape Co 60ml juice - for only R180 *(normal price R250)
*Retro Vape Co 100ml juice - for only R280 *(normal price about R350)
Thank you @Retro Vape Co and @ShuRVC! Am looking so forward to seeing the Retro Vape brothers from Cape Town again! I will most certainly want to stop by your stand and try out the new ones. That new Koolberry fruity menthol one sounds super!




These two new flavours are launching at VapeCon 2017!  They sound great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

And another special coming up !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *MY VAPE E-LIQUIDS*




Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*MY Vape E-liquids 60ml juice - for only R200 *(normal price R230)

*MY Vape E-liquids 100ml juice - for only R300 *(normal price R320)
*MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R700 for the first 10 customers *(normal price R960)
*MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R750 for the next 15 customers *(normal price R960)
*MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R800 for the rest of the day or until stocks last *(normal price R960)
Thank you @Yusuf Kathrada and the @MY Vape E-liquids team. You are giving us all a fantastic opportunity to stock up on the MY Vape juices. Looking forward to seeing you on the day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *MY VAPE E-LIQUIDS*
> View attachment 103830
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *MY Vape E-liquids 60ml juice - for only R200 *(normal price R230)
> 
> *MY Vape E-liquids 100ml juice - for only R300 *(normal price R320)
> *MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R700 for the first 10 customers *(normal price R960)
> *MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R750 for the next 15 customers *(normal price R960)
> *MY Vape E-liquids 3 x 100ml juice - for only R800 for the rest of the day or until stocks last *(normal price R960)
> Thank you Yusuf and the @MY Vape E-liquids team. You are giving us all a fantastic opportunity to stock up on the MY Vape juices. Looking forward to seeing you on the day!
> 
> View attachment 103831


@Silver thank you for this opportunity and looking forward to meeting up with each and everyone...

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Kathrada said:


> @Silver thank you for this opportunity and looking forward to meeting up with each and everyone...
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk



it's a pleasure @Yusuf Kathrada ! 
We look forward to seeing you and trying out your juices.
Bring lots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viresh

MrDeedz said:


> @Viresh . we need to stock up on em batts bru. make a note to stop at Vape Industry stand 1st LOL


Yeah definitely need to stock on batteries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

It is time....

.... for another special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPE HYPER*


Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

Accessories:

*Unicorn bottles 15ml & 30ml - 10 pack for only R50* (normal price R99)
*Unicorn bottles 60ml & 120ml* *- 10 pack for only R80* (normal price R120)
*Kidney Puncher Wire N80 - 100ft - (various gauges) - R30 off* the marked price
*Kidney Puncher Wire N80 - 500ft - (various gauges) - R50 off* the marked price

Juice:

*Wacky E-liquid 100ml for only R160 *(normal price R200)
*Candy Shop E-liquid 100ml for only R160* (normal price R200)
*Cloud Burst 6 x 15ml pack E-liquid - R250 VapeCon exclusive offer*

Hardware:

*Smok TFV12 tank - for only R399* (normal price R599)
*Smok Baby X4 coils 5 pack for only R250* (normal price R375)
*Smok Baby M2 coils 5 pack for only R200* (normal price R300)

Visit the Vape Hyper (and Cloud Burst) stands for more specials on the day!

Wow, thank you Zubair @Vape Hyper - you champ! Those are great specials indeed. So much choice and great pricing. Looking very forward to seeing you at VapeCon!


KP wire rocks!



I want to try this one:










Moving into summer, this one sounds good from the Cloud Burst range:





TFV12 - rocking it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lets announce the next special for VapeCon 2017 

This special is from *TROLL BROTHERS ELIXIRS*




Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*Troll Brothers Elixirs sample packs (7 x 10ml) for only R200 *(normal price R290)
*New release Troll Brothers Elixirs 30ml flavours for only R90 *(normal price R100)

Thanks @PsychoFluffy and @Troll Brothers Elixirs. The sample pack is a great way to try out all the flavours in the range! Also looking forward to hearing what the new release juices are...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

aah the TROLLS are back, added to shopping list! THANKS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Follow For Sure !


----------



## Spazmanpanic

With every special that i see, the longer the queue to get inside is going to be, love to get a t-shirt for free.
Maybe i should ask one of the vendors if they need A box to get carried inside on the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Need to start selling my organs now for this event

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scouse45

incredible_hullk said:


> Need to start selling my organs now for this event


My brother I'm gonna plan the route with u! We gonna reggies rush this one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Scouse45 said:


> My brother I'm gonna plan the route with u! We gonna reggies rush this one!!


Hell yeah that brings back memories... used to go and plan route in case I won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

Silver said:


>


the first one is a classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Night time special announcement....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Night time special announcement....


Honey would you like some alone time *wink*.... reply... yes please vapecon specials coming up


----------



## Max

Hi @Vaperite South Africa - my objective is to find you - as discussed on a thread somewhere on this Forum - and find your stall and pick up a 2 bottles of Uncle Junks Junkyard Scotch - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30    

Best Regards and looking forward to your soonest comments.
CC @Vapessa 
Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Onto the next special for VapeCon 2017 

This special is from *HAZEWORKS*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*The first 333 customers to purchase any two bottles of Hazeworks juice of the same size from a participating vendor, will be able to redeem a voucher for a third bottle of juice in 3mg strength of the matching size, absolutely free from the Hazeworks stand*
* Flavours will be available while stocks last
That's between R50,000 and R120,000 worth of free juice up for grabs! 

The participating vendors on the day are as follows:

*Juicy Joes*
*E-Cig Inn*
*The Vapery*
*Vape Cartel*
*Vaperite*
*But that's not all!* 

They will also be added into a *lucky draw* taking place at the Hazeworks stand on the day for the grand prize of a mod, juice and clothing hamper!!

Hazeworks will also be running frequent giveaways, promotions and events from their stand throughout the day. Be sure to drop past and check in!

Wow - @MarkDBN - that is just awesome! Thank you very much! 
Buy two juices and get one free. That is awesome. Now it's off to analyse the Hazeworks menu again 




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## kimbo

All this amazing juice and nobody caters for us high nic users

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> All this amazing juice and nobody caters for us high nic users


Nobody?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

It gives us great pleasure to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *DRAGON VAPE*



Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

Starter kits:

*Smok G-Priv Kit for only R1300* (normal price R1580)
*Eleaf Pico 25 for only R750* (normal price R830)
*Eleaf Pico Resin for only R1000* (normal price R1150)
Atties:

*Arctic V8 for only R300 *(normal price R400)
*Smok TFV12 for only R550* (normal price R700)
Mods:

*Smoant RA Box for only R700* (normal price R1500)
*Wismec Noisy Cricket 2 D25 for only R450* (normal price R550)
Accessories:

*Sony VTC5 battery for only R120* (normal price R190)
*Samsung 30Q battery for only R120 *(normal price R170)
*UD Vapers Pack (Black) for **only R750 *(normal price R900)
* While stocks last

Wow, thank you @Lim - that is just awesome. There is something for everyone - and great pricing! I have always fancied a Pico Resin - will have to come past your stand to have a look!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *DRAGON VAPE*
> View attachment 103893
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> Starter kits:
> 
> *Smok G-Priv Kit for only R1300* (normal price R1580)
> *Eleaf Pico 25 for only R750* (normal price R830)
> *Eleaf Pico Resin for only R1000* (normal price R1150)
> Atties:
> 
> *Arctic V8 for only R300 *(normal price R400)
> *Smok TFV12 for only R550* (normal price R700)
> Mods:
> 
> *Smoant RA Box for only R700* (normal price R1500)
> *Wismec Noisy Cricket 2 D25 for only R450* (normal price R550)
> Accessories:
> 
> *Sony VTC5 battery for only R120* (normal price R190)
> *Samsung 30Q battery for only R120 *(normal price R170)
> *UD Vapers Pack (Black) for **only R750 *(normal price R900)
> * While stocks last
> 
> Wow, thank you @Lim - that is just awesome. There is something for everyone - and great pricing! I have always fancied a Pico Resin - will have to come past your stand to have a look!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 103894
> 
> 
> View attachment 103895
> 
> 
> View attachment 103896
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103898
> 
> 
> View attachment 103899
> 
> 
> View attachment 103900


Oooh the list continues!

I've wanted a Rabox for a while, at that price I just might have to get one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *DRAGON VAPE*
> View attachment 103893
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> Starter kits:
> 
> *Smok G-Priv Kit for only R1300* (normal price R1580)
> *Eleaf Pico 25 for only R750* (normal price R830)
> *Eleaf Pico Resin for only R1000* (normal price R1150)
> Atties:
> 
> *Arctic V8 for only R300 *(normal price R400)
> *Smok TFV12 for only R550* (normal price R700)
> Mods:
> 
> *Smoant RA Box for only R700* (normal price R1500)
> *Wismec Noisy Cricket 2 D25 for only R450* (normal price R550)
> Accessories:
> 
> *Sony VTC5 battery for only R120* (normal price R190)
> *Samsung 30Q battery for only R120 *(normal price R170)
> *UD Vapers Pack (Black) for **only R750 *(normal price R900)
> * While stocks last
> 
> Wow, thank you @Lim - that is just awesome. There is something for everyone - and great pricing! I have always fancied a Pico Resin - will have to come past your stand to have a look!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 103894
> 
> 
> View attachment 103895
> 
> 
> View attachment 103896
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103898
> 
> 
> View attachment 103899
> 
> 
> View attachment 103900



Probably have to stop there first to get a bag to store all the goodies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DamianTyczy

@Lim ahhhh i wish you had the camo ud bag would come past your stall one time


----------



## Silver

Time for the next special announcement....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

So I am selling my girlfriend so I can go shopping  she cooks and cleans!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GerritVisagie

ASCIIcat said:


> So I am selling my girlfriend so I can go shopping  she cooks and cleans!



I'll take her... Can she carry a backpack at VapeCon though???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Not seeing any RDA specials yet but still excited lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *FOG MACHINE*





Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*3 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice for only R300 *(normal price R480)
*4 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice for only R380 *(normal price R640)
*5 x 30ml Fog Machine Juice for only R450 *(normal price R800)
* while stocks last

Thank you Jax and the @Fogmachine team. That is a great way to stock up on one's favourite Fog Machine flavours! Looking forward to seeing you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Tanja

Holding thumbs for some good DIY specials... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Am excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *THE ECIG STORE*





Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*YIHI SX G-Class (Kevlar edition) + 2 LG Choc batteries + Beauty ring + G-Class Sleeve for only R3000 *(while stocks last)
*International E-liquids going for as little as R200 (from 55ml)*
*First 30 customers with purchases over R500 will receive a FREE fidget spinner *
*And also, customers who make purchases over R1000 at VapeCon will qualify to win a high end Diode Mod!*

Wow, thanks for that Shamima, Zunaid and @The eCigStore team! You guys always have such great products and exciting things going on! Amazing! Will be sure to pop past your stand and check it all out!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> Am excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *THE ECIG STORE*
> 
> View attachment 103914
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *YIHI SX G-Class (Kevlar edition) + 2 LG Choc batteries + Beauty ring + G-Class Sleeve for only R3000 *(while stocks last)
> *International E-liquids going for as little as R200 (from 55ml)*
> *First 30 customers with purchases over R500 will receive a FREE fidget spinner *
> *And also, customers who make purchases over R1000 at VapeCon will qualify to win a high end Diode Mod!*
> 
> Wow, thanks for that Shamima, Zunaid and @The eCigStore team! You guys always have such great products and exciting things going on! Amazing! Will be sure to pop past your stand and check it all out!
> 
> View attachment 103915



SX G Class  so pretty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viresh

Wish we could just place orders and collect at Vapecon.
It would be definite that you get your special and not miss out on the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Viresh said:


> Wish we could just place orders and collect at Vapecon.
> It would be definite that you get your special and not miss out on the day



Then it wouldnt be special, be a man get a tent and camp

https://www.makro.co.za/sports-and-...amily-cabin-490-tent-light-grey-blue-318510EA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Spazmanpanic said:


> Then it wouldnt be special, be a man get a tent and camp
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/sports-and-...amily-cabin-490-tent-light-grey-blue-318510EA



4 slots still to be allocated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viresh

Spazmanpanic said:


> Then it wouldnt be special, be a man get a tent and camp
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/sports-and-...amily-cabin-490-tent-light-grey-blue-318510EA


HAHAHA get if i get the tent i have less money for Vapecon


----------



## GerritVisagie

Tanja said:


> Holding thumbs for some good DIY specials...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



YEAH!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Let's announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPEALICIOUS*




Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*Fizzy 55ml international juice - 2 x 55ml for only R400 *(normal price R480)
*Fizzy 55ml international juice - 3 x 55ml for only R500 *(normal price R720)

*Smok V8 for only R560 *(normal price R650)
*Smok Alien Mod for only R740 *(normal price R850)
*Voopoo Drag Mod (resin version) for only R830* (normal price R950)
Thank you @Darrylth - that is great. Looking forward to seeing the Vapealicious team on the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Spazmanpanic

I wonder how many vendor specials are left, assuming @Silver is saving the best for last, the last few have been pretty good, the last one is going to be insane

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

*Voopoo Drag Mod for only R830 now thats not too shabby! NAARSE!*

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eisenhorn

@Darrylth
Is that the resin Drag, or the "carbon fiber" sticker edition? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

time for another special

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *OLD SCHOOL ALCHEMIST*




Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*First 10 people at their stand will get a FREE 35ml Old School Alchemist juice!*
*2 x 35ml Classic Line Old School Alchemist juices for only R150 *(normal price R300, effectively making this buy one get one free)
Thank you Wesley @Old School Alchemist - that "buy one get one free" special is super! Great way to try out the Old School Alchemist juices. Also looking forward to seeing the new juice launching at VapeCon called Anti-zombie !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Nice one WES! IF you into Tobacco you gotta get your taste buds on THE ROMAN by @Old School Alchemist !

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *J&J'S EMPORIUM*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Voopoo Drag bundle for only R1250 *(normal price about R1890) - consisting of the following:
*1 x Voopoo Drag*
*1 x JOOSE-E-LIQZ 30ml juice*
*1 x Wotofo Serpent SMM RTA*
*2 x Samsung 25R 18650 Batteries*

Wow, that is fantastic, thank you @wazarmoto !! A saving of about R600 - champion stuff! Voopoo is rocking!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Spazmanpanic

<-- my face. Cause my bank has approved my CC limit increase

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius

So Happy and So So Sad at the same time. I gave up on credit cards....... 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

@Silver - surely you can't keep up this pace of announcing specials for another two weeks! If you can, my wallet and I are in for a really really rough day... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Right there goes my bonus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh

Now the Floor plan is needed.....I've always wanted to be on the reggies rush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> @Silver - surely you can't keep up this pace of announcing specials for another two weeks! If you can, my wallet and I are in for a really really rough day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with 65 local exhibitors, 23(i think) have been announced so far, so 4 - 5 posts each workday assuming all are having specials at their stall and not just a showcase,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Gersh said:


> Now the Floor plan is needed.....I've always wanted to be on the reggies rush
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


floorplan!?! pfft, MEN DO NOT NEED DIRECTIONS,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Spazmanpanic said:


> with 65 local exhibitors, 23(i think) have been announced so far, so 4 - 5 posts each workday assuming all are having specials at their stall and not just a showcase,



Does anybody have a spare bed for me in the JHB area? The Mrs isn't going to be happy with me after the 26th...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Spazmanpanic said:


> floorplan!?! pfft, MEN DO NOT NEED DIRECTIONS,



And no pink drinks...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> And no pink drinks...


I will demolish a strawberry milkshake anyday anytime so I reject your statement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Does anybody have a spare bed for me in the JHB area? The Mrs isn't going to be happy with me after the 26th...


makro has a special on a 5 man tent 

OR

https://www.google.com/maps/search/....7796,+28.1652!4m2!1d28.1652284!2d-25.7795651

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viresh

Spazmanpanic said:


> makro has a special on a 5 man tent
> 
> OR
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/search/....7796,+28.1652!4m2!1d28.1652284!2d-25.7795651


@Spazmanpanic i see a trend going on here are you getting commission on selling these Makro tents

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB

incredible_hullk said:


> Need to start selling my organs now for this event



Yeah, me too. Damn, it sucked to part with this lil beauty. It had been in my family since 1875.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Silver

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> @Silver - surely you can't keep up this pace of announcing specials for another two weeks! If you can, my wallet and I are in for a really really rough day...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @BlakMAgICIAN 
You are asking a good question. 
Certainly won't be 2 weeks - the intention is to get through the special announcements well before VapeCon - but you know, we have such awesome vendors and they are keeping us very busy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*First 20 people to the stand on the day will get a FREE 60ml Pink Milk Special Edition!*
*They will only be selling their 60ml juices on the day - these will be for R200*
*If you buy any 60ml juice on the day, you will be entered into the Five Points competition *
The winner of this Five Points competition will win the following:

*4 x 120mls of juice *
*4 x 60mls of juice *
*Cap and T-Shirt *
*DNA Therion 166 Mod*
That is marvellous @Ashley - thank you for this. There is certainly going to be lots of excitement around Five Points on the day. Bravo!

I need to try this icy granadilla!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Bearshare

Silver said:


> We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID*
> 
> View attachment 103968
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *First 20 people to the stand on the day will get a FREE 60ml Pink Milk Special Edition!*
> *They will only be selling their 60ml juices on the day - these will be for R200*
> *If you buy any 60ml juice on the day, you will be entered into the Five Points competition *
> The winner of this Five Points competition will win the following:
> 
> *4 x 120mls of juice *
> *4 x 60mls of juice *
> *Cap and T-Shirt *
> *DNA Therion 166 Mod*
> That is marvellous @Ashley - thank you for this. There is certainly going to be lots of excitement around Five Points on the day. Bravo!
> 
> I need to try this icy granadilla!
> View attachment 103969
> 
> 
> View attachment 103970
> 
> 
> View attachment 103971


Wow 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID*
> 
> View attachment 103968
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *First 20 people to the stand on the day will get a FREE 60ml Pink Milk Special Edition!*
> *They will only be selling their 60ml juices on the day - these will be for R200*
> *If you buy any 60ml juice on the day, you will be entered into the Five Points competition *
> The winner of this Five Points competition will win the following:
> 
> *4 x 120mls of juice *
> *4 x 60mls of juice *
> *Cap and T-Shirt *
> *DNA Therion 166 Mod*
> That is marvellous @Ashley - thank you for this. There is certainly going to be lots of excitement around Five Points on the day. Bravo!
> 
> I need to try this icy granadilla!
> View attachment 103969
> 
> 
> View attachment 103970
> 
> 
> View attachment 103971


I bought my first Five Points juice last weekend, Smoothy. Oh my word it is fantastic. I'm definitely dropping some cash here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## QKNatasha

T


Silver said:


> Time to announce another special...


The anticipation....

You're going to kill me @Silver 
FOMO is real... I've already spent my entire bonus at Vapecon in my head

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley

Thank you @Silver and ecigssa for this amazing opportunity. We are excited to meet all of you! Thank you for the support.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Good morning all. 
It's bright and early on a Saturday....

So it's time for another special

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver, you should be catching up on your Beaty sleep, VapeCon is around the corner, you'll need your strength on the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

We are delighted to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *ATOMIX VAPES*




They are running some awesome specials on *Dotmod *products:

*Full Mech Kits (in all colours) for only R2700 *(normal price R3600) - consisting of the following:
*22mm Petri Lite Mech*
*1 x Petri Dotcap*
*1 x Petri Cloudcap*
*1 x Petri RDA V2*
*1 x Friction Fit Driptip (Matching)*
*1 x Friction Fit Gold Driptip*


*DotMod 24mm Conversion Cap with RDA V2 for only R1050* (normal price R1400)
*DotBox 200w - all variants for only R2200* (normal price R2800) 
*DotBox 75w - all variants for only R1450* (normal price R1920)
*DotRTA 24mm for only R1000* (normal price R1250) 
*Dottank for only R600* (normal price R790) 
They will also have other specials running on the day.

Wow, that is amazing! Thank you for this @Frostbite . I imagine there will be many Dotmod fans hovering around your stand on the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Silver, you should be catching up on your Beaty sleep, VapeCon is around the corner, you'll need your strength on the day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GerritVisagie 
I hear you but the next week is where the big push needs to take place !
Then the last week we can catch a breather, relax and rest

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VILLAGE VAPES*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Nasty Juice 50ml in box for only R200* (normal price R280)
*Nasty Juice 50ml tins for only R240* (normal price R280)
*Nasty Juice 60ml tins for only R250* (1st in the country!)
*Vape Chefs 30ml juice for only R120 *(normal price R150)
*Vape Chefs 100ml juice for only R250* (normal price R360)
They will do other specials on the day.

Wow, thank you Zaahid, that is great, thank you




And I've had my eye on this new Licorice ice-cream from Vape Chefs for a while

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *JUICY JOES*




Their VapeCon 2017 special is simple, yet sweeping!

*All E-liquid on the day will be sold at 20% off the listed price on the Juicy Joes online store!*
Wow, 20% off all juice. Now that is something great! No wonder they are called Juicy Joes. Now it's off to the Juicy Joes site to start compiling a list  

Thank you @ShaneW - that is super! We are looking forward to seeing you again and I am sure you are going to get a lot of interest!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Once again @Frostbite is hitting my dotmod-slut buttons

Damn I'm a slave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> Let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *JUICY JOES*
> 
> View attachment 104012
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is simple, yet sweeping!
> 
> *All E-liquid on the day will be sold at 20% off the listed price on the Juicy Joes online store!*
> Wow, 20% off all juice. Now that is something great! No wonder they are called Juicy Joes. Now it's off to the Juicy Joes site to start compiling a list
> 
> Thank you @ShaneW - that is super! We are looking forward to seeing you again and I am sure you are going to get a lot of interest!
> 
> 
> View attachment 104013


More vapecon specials announcements on a weekend, @Silver you are a MADMAN,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BaD Mountain

Sorry  meant to click the thumbs up



Willyza said:


> the first one is a classic


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *E-CIG INN*




Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*The Crafters Code juice*

*30ml Crafters Code juice - only R130 - but the first 50 customers will get their 30ml bottle for only R100 *(normal price is R150 per bottle. Maximum 3 bottles per client)
*60ml Crafters Code juice - only R185 - but the first 50 customers will get their 60ml bottle for only R150 *(normal price is R220 per bottle. Maximum 2 bottles per client)

*100ml Crafters Code juice - only R240 - but the first 50 customers will get their 100ml bottle for only R200 *(normal price is R320 per bottle. Maximum 1 bottle per client)
*Bradford Vapes juice*

*30ml Bradford Vapes juice - only R130 - but the first 50 customers will get their 30ml bottle for only R100 *(normal price is R150 per bottle. Maximum 3 bottles per client)
* Stock is limited and the specials will run until sold out.

There will be other specials on the day but the ones above are the "headline" VapeCon 2017 specials 

Great juice specials! Thank you Brian @BigB ! I am sure you will get plenty people wanting to try them out and buy the ones they like... Get those testers ready!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Let's do another special


----------



## Bearshare

Let's do a special for those/me poor people who can't make it. This year sounds more amazing and bigger. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Let us move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *DECADENT CLOUDS*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*First 10 customers get a 30ml Decadent Clouds juice for FREE with any purchase* (normal price R150)
*Three or more 30ml juices at only R100 each *(normal price R150 per bottle) 
*First 20 customers get a 100ml Decadent Clouds juice for only R200* (normal price R360)
*60ml “Mystery Juice” for only R200 all day* (normal price R240), 

Spot sales will take place throughout the day……. Keep those eyes stalking at the Decadent Clouds stand!

Thank you Abdul! Those are great options on these juices. Am wondering now about the "Mystery Juice". Am looking forward to finding out...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Calvin cali

Oooh there better be some flashpoint left over...


----------



## Silver

Time for another special


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *BROTHERS' VAPES*



Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Geekvape Peerless RDA for only R290 *(normal price R450)
That is their main special for the day - but they will most likely have more at their stand. So go check it out. 

Thank you @Scoob - am looking forward to seeing you and the Brothers' Vape team again. There were some calls for RDA specials - well here is a great one! 

This is the Peerless RDA (pic taken from the Geekvape website)

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Psychodelic

Hope there will be some Lost Vape Therion 166/167's on special?


----------



## Jengz

@Silver u take far too long from announcing the next to


Psychodelic said:


> Hope there will be some Lost Vape Therion 166/167's on special?


how I've been wishing the same!

Either that or hope I win the comp that has it in the prize! Camaaaan vapecon already


----------



## Psychodelic

Haha im with you on that, I'm counting the days soon I'll be counting hours


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *BROTHERS' VAPES*
> View attachment 104037
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Geekvape Peerless RDA for only R290 *(normal price R450)
> That is their main special for the day - but they will most likely have more at their stand. So go check it out.
> 
> Thank you @Scoob - am looking forward to seeing you and the Brothers' Vape team again. There were some calls for RDA specials - well here is a great one!
> 
> This is the Peerless RDA (pic taken from the Geekvape website)
> 
> View attachment 104038


Great RDA, pity i have one in black already, maybe a second one wont be too bad to have

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QKNatasha

@Silver 

Can't we start a thread for newbies like me with "Stands you don't want to miss at Vapecon"?

I'm already so overwhelmed with all the specials I'm scared I'm going to miss something big.


----------



## GerritVisagie

There's really no stand you can afford to miss. Trust me. 
You have to GET EM ALL!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

QKNatasha said:


> @Silver
> 
> Can't we start a thread for newbies like me with "Stands you don't want to miss at Vapecon"?
> 
> I'm already so overwhelmed with all the specials I'm scared I'm going to miss something big.



Lol @QKNatasha , dont worry, you will have plemty time to see all the stands on the day. They are all in one arena and I dont think you will miss any. 

Things will also become clearer when we publish the floorplan soon and you can see where all the vendors are positioned. We have something nice lined up for that 

PS - @GerritVisagie , i hope you noticed that we took a break today from the specials
But we will be back tomorrow for more action

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Aaaand one more weekend to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Great stuff, one thread keeps it competitive!

Vape Industry, The Ecig Store and Juicy Joes are going all out! 

I hope all future vendor specials take into account the specials that are already listed, as well as other vendor retail pricing.. Voopoo Drag is retailing pretty low these days, Vape Club was the best I last saw, something worth considering.. 

Good luck vendors and do not forget all the loyal fans who won't be able to make it for whatever reason and do a better job at online specials than last years after-thought efforts..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Time to announce the next VapeCon 2017 special

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *THE VAPE GUY*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid 30ml for only R120 *(normal price R150)
*Modern Classics 30ml for only R120 *(normal price R150)

*or take 3 x 30ml for R300 (that's only R100 per bottle)*
*Modern Classics – Pumpkin Pie *will be making it’s debut at VapeCon 2017. @BumbleBee says you absolutely must pop in and taste this amazing stuff!

The Vape Guy will also have a limited quantity of 12mg and 18mg juices for the hardcore okes

They will also have a small but exciting variety of hardware available at their stand, swing by for some great deals as well as random giveaways.

Thank you @BumbleBee - am looking so forward to seeing you again. Thanks for supporting this great event and for all the effort, coming from Tzaneen! It's amazing - last year you were on our team, helping with the event and this year you are back as an exhibitor! I am sure there are going to be plenty forumites and attendees wanting to meet you!

PS - I am very curious about this Pumpkin Pie....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow, specials coming in thick and quick. 
I bet @Silver gets finger cramps this last two weeks. 
Maybe that's why he took yesterday off.
It started already, didnt it??
Stay strong Silver, for without your thumbs FOMO will die


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *THE VAPE GUY*
> 
> View attachment 104092
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid 30ml for only R120 *(normal price R150)
> *Modern Classics 30ml for only R120 *(normal price R150)
> 
> *or take 3 x 30ml for R300 (that's only R100 per bottle)*
> *Modern Classics – Pumpkin Pie *will be making it’s debut at VapeCon 2017. @BumbleBee says you absolutely must pop in and taste this amazing stuff!
> 
> The Vape Guy will also have a limited quantity of 12mg and 18mg juices for the hardcore okes
> 
> They will also have a small but exciting variety of hardware available at their stand, swing by for some great deals as well as random giveaways.
> 
> Thank you @BumbleBee - am looking so forward to seeing you again. Thanks for supporting this great event and for all the effort, coming from Tzaneen! It's amazing - last year you were on our team, helping with the event and this year you are back as an exhibitor! I am sure there are going to be plenty forumites and attendees wanting to meet you!
> 
> PS - I am very curious about this Pumpkin Pie....
> 
> View attachment 104093


Will have to stock up on some 12mg for the REO!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RA Seedat

Psychodelic said:


> Hope there will be some Lost Vape Therion 166/167's on special?


@five points e liquid are running a comp to win a therion 166
Check out their stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*The first 150 people at their juice tasting bar will get a FREE 15ml of a soon to be released new JOOSE-E-LIQZ juice!*

Thank you @Naeemhoosen - that is very generous of you! I will certainly be making a trip to your stand to find out about this new juice and taste some of your other winners.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Time for another special...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Come on @Silver 
you are killing me


Silver said:


> Time for another special...


POST ALREADY, please


----------



## Silver

We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *SUPREME VAPE*





Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

Amazing specials on their *in-house juices *for the day!

*Vape Candy 30ml juice for only R100 *(normal price R150)
*L'dy Vape 30ml juice for only R100 *(normal price R150)

*Vape-Ink 30ml juice for only R100 *(normal price R150)

*Price Drop (Budget line) 60ml juice for only R120 *(normal price R150)
Thank you @Robin Cilliers. Those are great specials! Am looking forward to seeing you,
@Joyce L'dy Vape and the rest of the team on the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin cali

Wheres the hardware @ mr silver lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NiceDream420

All I want is some ZOOB on sale, wouldnt mind a 5L or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rusty

Silver said:


> Let us move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *DECADENT CLOUDS*
> 
> View attachment 104029
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *First 10 customers get a 30ml Decadent Clouds juice for FREE with any purchase* (normal price R150)
> *Three or more 30ml juices at only R100 each *(normal price R150 per bottle)
> *First 20 customers get a 100ml Decadent Clouds juice for only R200* (normal price R360)
> *60ml “Mystery Juice” for only R200 all day* (normal price R240),
> 
> Spot sales will take place throughout the day……. Keep those eyes stalking at the Decadent Clouds stand!
> 
> Thank you Abdul! Those are great options on these juices. Am wondering now about the "Mystery Juice". Am looking forward to finding out...
> 
> 
> View attachment 104031




ITS a Mystery


----------



## Silver

Time for another special

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

We are happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPERS CORNER*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*New Coilmaster Mini DIY Kit for only R270 *(normal price R390 - i.e. 30% off) - first 50 units
Thank you @Vapers Corner. That is great. Am looking forward to seeing you guys again! I think several will make a bee-line to your stand to try get this DIY kit and many of the other amazing products I am sure you will have on the day 





Coil Master DIY Kit Mini is a compact and outdoor-friendly building kit for vapers. All tools are specially designed and of high quality made for building up your vape needs.

1 x Mini Diagonal Pliers
1 x Stainless steel Folding Scissors
1 x Mini Pen styled Phillips Screwdrivers
1 x Mini Pen styled Flathead Screwdrivers
1 x Vape Tweezers
1 x Coiling Kit V4
2 x Japanese Organic Cotton

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

I started a spreadsheet so I can keep track of what I'm getting from where.

So far my "Must Have" list is sitting at R1700 and my "To Try" is closing in on R3500. These specials are amazing, I intend on getting enough to see me through to next year's VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stosta said:


> I started a spreadsheet so I can keep track of what I'm getting from where.
> 
> So far my "Must Have" list is sitting at R1700 and my "To Try" is closing in on R3500. These specials are amazing, I intend on getting enough to see me through to next year's VapeCon!


Tried to get a list going as well @Stosta but now the dion wired first 100 customers specials has pretty much got me stumped.... Im not gonna be able to get in early enuf

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Classic @Stosta and @incredible_hullk !

Just remember that these are the "headline" specials that exhibitors have submitted to us for announcement. Many of the exhibitors will have several other specials on the day. I assume they will communicate those in their respective subforums. 

Also, we intend making an index of these specials in time - on post #2 of page 1 of this thread - we will do the best we can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Stosta said:


> I started a spreadsheet so I can keep track of what I'm getting from where.
> 
> So far my "Must Have" list is sitting at R1700 and my "To Try" is closing in on R3500. These specials are amazing, I intend on getting enough to see me through to next year's VapeCon!



This is actually a brilliant idea. I will have to put a shopping list together tonight.


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> This is actually a brilliant idea. I will have to put a shopping list together tonight.


Also, if you get one of these...

https://www.takealot.com/the-walkin...-baseball-bat-replica-parallel-i/PLID45237310
You're almost guaranteed to get to all those stands first that have the "first x customers" specials!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Also, if you get one of these...
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/the-walkin...-baseball-bat-replica-parallel-i/PLID45237310
> You're almost guaranteed to get to all those stands first that have the "first x customers" specials!


Holy smokes, with that you can get there on Sunday and still get the "first x customers" specials!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

I will bring my "Motorbike"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Stosta said:


> Also, if you get one of these...
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/the-walkin...-baseball-bat-replica-parallel-i/PLID45237310
> You're almost guaranteed to get to all those stands first that have the "first x customers" specials!



Aah damn!!, there goes 700 bucks out of my VapeCon budget!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

kimbo said:


> I will bring my "Motorbike"
> 
> View attachment 104183


If you weld a bull-bar to the front of that and attach a trailer for goodies you will be unstoppable @kimbo !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *WICKED WICKS*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*They would like to give away a FREE variety pack (10mls of each flavor of The Red Line = 3 x 10mls) to the first 30 customers to get to their stand at VapeCon 2017!*
They are very excited to be launching their all new juice range, The Red Line! 

Thank you Jason @pecunium . We are very excited to see you and your team and find out more about the Wicked Wicks offering! Great offer and I am sure many will be interested to try get a free variety pack and try out your juices on the day.

The new Red Line juices sound great !

Grapefruit.... mmm..... 








I've always wanted to find a good cherry juice...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kimbo

Stosta said:


> If you weld a bull-bar to the front of that and attach a trailer for goodies you will be unstoppable @kimbo !


I get about 25km/h standstill to top speed in bout 6secs so yea mwhahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *WICKED WICKS*
> 
> View attachment 104182
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *They would like to give away a FREE variety pack (10mls of each flavor of The Red Line = 3 x 10mls) to the first 30 customers to get to their stand at VapeCon 2017!*
> They are very excited to be launching their all new juice range, The Red Line!
> 
> Thank you Jason @pecunium . We are very excited to see you and your team and find out more about the Wicked Wicks offering! Great offer and I am sure many will be interested to try get a free variety pack and try out your juices on the day.
> 
> The new Red Line juices sound great !
> 
> Grapefruit.... mmm.....
> 
> View attachment 104185
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104187
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to find a good cherry juice...
> 
> View attachment 104188


A cherry juice! I'm dying to find a really good one of those! Added to the list

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> A cherry juice! I'm dying to find a really good one of those! Added to the list



My thoughts exactly @Stosta 
And my mom is also looking for a good cherry juice -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Silver said:


> Classic @Stosta and @incredible_hullk !
> 
> Just remember that these are the "headline" specials that exhibitors have submitted to us for announcement. Many of the exhibitors will have several other specials on the day. I assume they will communicate those in their respective subforums.
> 
> Also, we intend making an index of these specials in time - on post #2 of page 1 of this thread - we will do the best we can



Somebody get this man a bells! @Silver you da real MVP!


----------



## Silver

We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *THE VAPERY*





Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*Amazing juice specials:*

*Selected International juices - 30ml for only R150 *on the following:
*Simply Southern* (normal price R250)
*Teardrip* (normal price R200)

*Cosmic Fog* (normal price R260-R280)

*Generic Adult Sours* (normal price R250)

*Liquid State* (normal price R250)

*Mistress* (normal price R200)

*Five Pawns - 30ml - for only R250 *(normal price R300)
*Whip'd - 60ml - for only R250 *(normal price R320)
*Dinner Lady - 60ml - for only R250 *(normal price R320)

*Hazeworks excluding Pie Guy and Strawberry Guy - buy two and get one FREE *- 30ml (normal price R150 per 30ml)
*Craft Vapour - Buy three 30ml for only R400 *(normal price R170 per 30ml)

*Hardware:*

*Crown 3 Coils for only R35* (normal price R50)
*Crown 3 - Gloss Black/Silver for only R350 *(normal price R450)
*Crown 3 - Iridescent/Blue for only R400 *(normal price R500)

*Crown 3 - Matte Black for only R380 *(normal price R500)

Thank you Kal and @Dirk . That is lovely. Super specials on those international juices and on the Crown 3. I can just imagine loads of people being interested in these deals. Looking forward to seeing your team on the day!

Fancy some Kryptonite?





What can the Dinner Lady serve up for dinner? Never tried these... always wanted to...



Or how about the juice that won the ECIGSSA Juice Awards in 2016? Also a favourite for many...






Ooh, I may need to replenish one my all-time favourites from the Craft Vapour range...



I hear the Crown 3 has oodles of flavour. Hmm... that blue one looks very nice....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Silver said:


> We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *THE VAPERY*
> 
> View attachment 104194
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *Amazing juice specials:*
> 
> *Selected International juices - 30ml for only R150 *on the following:
> *Simply Southern* (normal price R250)
> *Teardrip* (normal price R200)
> 
> *Cosmic Fog* (normal price R260-R280)
> 
> *Generic Adult Sours* (normal price R250)
> 
> *Liquid State* (normal price R250)
> 
> *Mistress* (normal price R200)
> 
> *Five Pawns - 30ml - for only R250 *(normal price R300)
> *Whip'd - 60ml - for only R250 *(normal price R320)
> *Dinner Lady - 60ml - for only R250 *(normal price R320)
> 
> *Hazeworks excluding Pie Guy and Strawberry Guy - buy two and get one FREE *- 30ml (normal price R150 per 30ml)
> *Craft Vapour - Buy three 30ml for only R400 *(normal price R170 per 30ml)
> 
> *Hardware:*
> 
> *Crown 3 Coils for only R35* (normal price R50)
> *Crown 3 - Gloss Black/Silver for only R350 *(normal price R450)
> *Crown 3 - Iridescent/Blue for only R400 *(normal price R500)
> 
> *Crown 3 - Matte Black for only R380 *(normal price R500)
> 
> Thank you Kal and @Dirk . That is lovely. Super specials on those international juices and on the Crown 3. I can just imagine loads of people being interested in these deals. Looking forward to seeing your team on the day!
> 
> Fancy some Kryptonite?
> 
> View attachment 104200
> 
> 
> 
> I may need to stock up on an old time favourite.... (tagging @Andre - hehe)
> 
> View attachment 104201
> 
> 
> What can the Dinner Lady serve up for dinner? Never tried these... always wanted to...
> 
> View attachment 104202
> 
> Or how about the juice that won the ECIGSSA Juice Awards in 2016? Also a favourite for many...
> 
> View attachment 104203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I may need to replenish one my all-time favourites from the Craft Vapour range...
> View attachment 104204
> 
> 
> I hear the Crown 3 has oodles of flavour. Hmm... that blue one looks very nice....
> View attachment 104205


Wish I could love this one 6 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPERITE*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*The first 100 customers to spend R1000 or more get a FREE Kangertech NEBOX kit.* (The R1000 total may include all products purchased including discounted specials)
*Get their new E-liquid brand "Amplified" for only R150 per 50ml bottle *- this is launching at VapeCon
These are just some of the "many, many" specials that Vaperite will have at VapeCon 2017!

Thank you Barry @Vaperite South Africa . I imagine that many folk will be very keen to come see what you have in store for us all on the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

It is time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *MR HARDWICK'S*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Buy one of the new flavours (Supermilk!, Calamity Jane, Bombshell) in any size and get a FREE 30ml bottle from the classic range *(while stocks last) 
Mr Hardwick's will also have spot discounts on the day at their stand at VapeCon 2017!

Thank you @method1. That is just awesome! I definitely want to try one of the new flavours out, so will try get one of them and get a free bottle from the Classic range. 

This is a juice from the new range I so want to try - a tobacco coffee!!!!



And this is an old favourite from the Classics that I will graciously accept as the free offer 
DEBBIE!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> Let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *WICKED WICKS*
> 
> View attachment 104182
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *They would like to give away a FREE variety pack (10mls of each flavor of The Red Line = 3 x 10mls) to the first 30 customers to get to their stand at VapeCon 2017!*
> They are very excited to be launching their all new juice range, The Red Line!
> 
> Thank you Jason @pecunium . We are very excited to see you and your team and find out more about the Wicked Wicks offering! Great offer and I am sure many will be interested to try get a free variety pack and try out your juices on the day.
> 
> The new Red Line juices sound great !
> 
> Grapefruit.... mmm.....
> 
> View attachment 104185
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104187
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to find a good cherry juice...
> 
> View attachment 104188



Ive had some of that raspberry fizz, i hope there is a 120ml bottle there with my name on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG I'm blown away by the specials so far and I'm sure there are a few Vendors holding out and keeping their hardware specials a secret till the last minute! So keep an eye on this thread because things are really starting to get interesting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## MrDeedz

@Silver . In regard to THE VAPERY's add, I had to google CROWN 3 to see its an RTA LOL  (Us NEWBZ)
OH & Finally some Hardwicks! Any prices yet on the new releases hmmm ?
@Stosta : I can relate brother, My list is making my head sore, there goes the hardware budget cause ITS JUICE JUICE and JUST MORE JOOOOOSE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Moving on to the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *VAPERITE*
> 
> 
> View attachment 104208
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *The first 100 customers to spend R1000 or more get a FREE Kangertech NEBOX kit.* (The R1000 total may include all products purchased including discounted specials)
> This is just one of the "many, many" specials that Vaperite will have at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Thank you Barry @Vaperite South Africa . I imagine that many folk will be very keen to come see what you have in store for us all on the day!
> 
> View attachment 104209



 I always wanted a Nebox and never got around to pulling the trigger! That is awesome!



Silver said:


> It is time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *MR HARDWICK'S*
> 
> 
> View attachment 104212
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Buy one of the new flavours (Supermilk!, Calamity Jane, Bombshell) in any size and get a FREE 30ml bottle from the classic range *(while stocks last)
> Mr Hardwick's will also have spot discounts on the day at their stand at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Thank you @method1. That is just awesome! I definitely want to try one of the new flavours out, so will try get one of them and get a free bottle from the Classic range.
> 
> This is a juice from the new range I so want to try - a tobacco coffee!!!!
> View attachment 104217
> 
> 
> And this is an old favourite from the Classics that I will graciously accept as the free offer
> DEBBIE!!!
> View attachment 104218



Love the branding! Sounds like a great morning vape, added to the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

It is time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is a joint initiative from three exhibiting vendors:

*PAULIES , ORION VAPES and WICKED VAPES*










Their VapeCon 2017 special offers are as follows:

*Paulie's Coffee Cake - Special Reserve - 30ml 3mg - for R180*
*Orion's The Belt - Special Reserve - 30ml 3mg - for R180*
*HandleBar - Special Reserve Pecan Butter Cake - 60ml 3mg - for R200*
There will be limited availability - so this offer will be while stocks last.

*** Please note *- these Special Reserve juices are *only released once a year at VapeCon *- in limited quantity

In addition to the above, they will also be *giving away LOTS of FREE juices. *There will be *three massive free Juice Giveaways* (Tons of yummy juices) on the day as well as some *clothing *items!

Thank you @Paulie, @Michael and @Wicked. I have heard great things about the Special Reserve versions of these juices. I can only imagine there will be a lot of interest and attention on the day! I will be there to find out 

Below are images of Paulie's Coffee Cake, which I do enjoy a lot and which won the Bakery category of the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards. I would love to try the Special Reserve version!





And here is Orion's The Belt

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Glytch

I'm going to be that obstinate ungrateful twat and ask "why the lack of hardware specials?" For us DIY folk we're probably not going to be wanting commercial juice at VapeCon. Would love to see some more mod and atty specials.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Candz

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> **INTERNATIONAL JUICE ALERT**
> 
> This special is from *DRIP SOCIETY*
> 
> View attachment 103693
> 
> 
> Their amazing VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *Buy one 120ml bottle of Taffy King and get one FREE! *(i.e. you get 240ml of juice for R450)
> *Beard Vape co , Juicymon and VapeCrepe selling at R210 for 60ml* (normal price around R280)
> Another pointer is that all 60ml juices will be sold on the day for R300 or less per 60ml - at the Drip Society VapeCon 2017 stand.
> 
> Now that's something great! Thank you @Cruzz_33 , you biscuit! You are going to tantalise our taste buds with these international flavours. I am sure many will want to come sample and buy!
> 
> View attachment 103695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for some strawberries?
> View attachment 103696
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmango - nice!
> 
> View attachment 103697
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Hazelnut.... mmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 103698





Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> **INTERNATIONAL JUICE ALERT**
> 
> This special is from *DRIP SOCIETY*
> 
> View attachment 103693
> 
> 
> Their amazing VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *Buy one 120ml bottle of Taffy King and get one FREE! *(i.e. you get 240ml of juice for R450)
> *Beard Vape co , Juicymon and VapeCrepe selling at R210 for 60ml* (normal price around R280)
> Another pointer is that all 60ml juices will be sold on the day for R300 or less per 60ml - at the Drip Society VapeCon 2017 stand.
> 
> Now that's something great! Thank you @Cruzz_33 , you biscuit! You are going to tantalise our taste buds with these international flavours. I am sure many will want to come sample and buy!
> 
> View attachment 103695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for some strawberries?
> View attachment 103696
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmango - nice!
> 
> View attachment 103697
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Hazelnut.... mmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 103698


OMW..... Drip Society i'm so excited, so keen to sample these flavours and hopefully buy a few.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja

Glytch said:


> I'm going to be that obstinate ungrateful twat and ask "why the lack of hardware specials?" For us DIY folk we're probably not going to be wanting commercial juice at VapeCon. Would love to see some more mod and atty specials.


And concentrates... and VG and PG... and nicotine... and anything DIY related  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> It is time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is a joint initiative from three exhibiting vendors:
> 
> *PAULIES , ORION VAPES and WICKED VAPES*
> 
> 
> View attachment 104250
> 
> View attachment 104251
> 
> View attachment 104252
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special offers are as follows:
> 
> *Paulie's Coffee Cake - Special Reserve - 30ml 3mg - for R200*
> *Orion's The Belt - Special Reserve - 30ml 3mg - for R200*
> *HandleBar - Special Reserve Pecan Butter Cake - 60ml 3mg - for R200*
> There will be limited availability - so this offer will be while stocks last.
> 
> Thank you @Paulie, @Michael and @Wicked. I have heard great things about the Special Reserve versions of these juices. I can only imagine there will be a lot of interest and attention on the day! I will be there to find out
> 
> Below are images of Paulie's Coffee Cake, which I do enjoy a lot and which won the Bakery category of the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards. I would love to try the Special Reserve version!
> 
> View attachment 104257
> View attachment 104258
> 
> 
> And here is Orion's The Belt
> 
> View attachment 104260


R200 for 30ml? Is that a typo? Surely that can't be right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

skola said:


> R200 for 30ml? Is that a typo? Surely that can't be right...



Hi @skola - that is not a typo 

I believe that the special reserve is a limited quantity - once off juice - that only gets produced for VapeCon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Hi @skola - that is not a typo
> 
> I believe that the special reserve is a limited quantity - once off juice - that only gets produced for VapeCon


Thanks for the confirmation @Silver. It's a pity. I was looking forward to buying a bottle this year but I'll pass with that price.


----------



## GerritVisagie

Glytch said:


> I'm going to be that obstinate ungrateful twat and ask "why the lack of hardware specials?" For us DIY folk we're probably not going to be wanting commercial juice at VapeCon. Would love to see some more mod and atty specials.



OR.... 
Some DIY specials.... 

I just know @Silver is making us wait til much later for all the DIY and Hardware specials. 
He's a tease like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DamianTyczy

Im looking for a camo UD bag...ohhh wowies me


----------



## RichJB

Tanja said:


> And concentrates... and VG and PG... and nicotine... and anything DIY related



I don't think DIY is suited to an expo type of environment. That is more suitable for larger, higher value items. Hardware vendors have maybe twenty different mods and thirty atties, juice vendors maybe only have half a dozen products in their line. DIY is thousands of small items. Just for a DIY vendor to bring ten bottles of every flavour they have would be a huge undertaking. How do you even display/stock that in such a way that helpers at the stand can find it quickly. 

With things like mods and atties, you can also display them and when visitors see them "in the flesh" for the first time, they may be tempted to buy. One DIY concentrate looks like the next, they are all in plain HDPE or PET bottles so there is little display appeal. Juice vendors can have sampling setups at their stand so you can taste their juices. How does a DIY vendor allow you to sample?

Apparently at the Cape fest, DIY vendors were just giving out discount vouchers to buy on the website. That seems the most practical solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Tanja

RichJB said:


> I don't think DIY is suited to an expo type of environment. That is more suitable for larger, higher value items. Hardware vendors have maybe twenty different mods and thirty atties, juice vendors maybe only have half a dozen products in their line. DIY is thousands of small items. Just for a DIY vendor to bring ten bottles of every flavour they have would be a huge undertaking. How do you even display/stock that in such a way that helpers at the stand can find it quickly.
> 
> With things like mods and atties, you can also display them and when visitors see them "in the flesh" for the first time, they may be tempted to buy. One DIY concentrate looks like the next, they are all in plain HDPE or PET bottles so there is little display appeal. Juice vendors can have sampling setups at their stand so you can taste their juices. How does a DIY vendor allow you to sample?
> 
> Apparently at the Cape fest, DIY vendors were just giving out discount vouchers to buy on the website. That seems the most practical solution.


Makes perfect sense!

Well... I wouldn't mind discount vouchers either  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

It is time for the next special

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Glytch said:


> I'm going to be that obstinate ungrateful twat and ask "why the lack of hardware specials?" For us DIY folk we're probably not going to be wanting commercial juice at VapeCon. Would love to see some more mod and atty specials.



Hi @Glytch 

Don't worry, there will be plenty hardware specials at VapeCon. 

They may not all have been submitted to us as their "amazing VapeCon special". Reason being that many of the vendors have been waiting for stock to land or clear customs and they were not in a position to submit their hardware special in time. We have been on their tail for quite some time in this regard! And let it be said that the vendors are going to great lengths to be ready for us on the day. We are very lucky.

What you see on this thread is likely to be just a taste of what you will find on the day.

Keep an eye on their dedicated subforums for additional specials they may be announcing soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Candz said:


> OMW..... Drip Society i'm so excited, so keen to sample these flavours and hopefully buy a few.



@Cruzz_33 says they will have over 100 juices there!

Although winning a day on a bike on a racetrack would be a waste on me, I once stole my friends scooter and had to phone him 500m down the road because I had dropped it. Four wheels good, two wheels bad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

RichJB said:


> Apparently at the Cape fest, DIY vendors were just giving out discount vouchers to buy on the website.



I got a 10% off voucher from Blckvapour at CVF. It was used without hesitation.


----------



## Silver

We are very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *HOUSE OF VAPE*






Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

* BFB International Juice 240ml for only R600* (normal price R800)
*Jam monster International Juice 100ml for only R300* (normal price R450)
*First 100 customers get a special HOV discount voucher* (terms & conditions apply - details will be announced by HOV closer to VapeCon) 
Thank you Brendz @HouseOfVape. Those are great deals indeed! Am very keen to hear what the special HOV discount voucher is all about, so will be watching your subforum closely. I know you will have great things for us on the day and am looking forward to seeing you and the HOV team at VapeCon 2017!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Candz

Silver said:


> It is time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *MR HARDWICK'S*
> 
> 
> View attachment 104212
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Buy one of the new flavours (Supermilk!, Calamity Jane, Bombshell) in any size and get a FREE 30ml bottle from the classic range *(while stocks last)
> Mr Hardwick's will also have spot discounts on the day at their stand at VapeCon 2017!
> 
> Thank you @method1. That is just awesome! I definitely want to try one of the new flavours out, so will try get one of them and get a free bottle from the Classic range.
> 
> This is a juice from the new range I so want to try - a tobacco coffee!!!!
> View attachment 104217
> 
> 
> And this is an old favourite from the Classics that I will graciously accept as the free offer
> DEBBIE!!!
> View attachment 104218


I love the Mr Hardwick's range..... It's AMAZING!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to reveal another special

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPE KING*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Samsung 25R Batteries - for only R70 per unit *(normal price R160) - limit of 4 per customer
Thank you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff . You guys have are famous for your crazy VapeCon battery deals. R70 . That is a great deal indeed. I think I will have to pop in there and get a set. I can never have enough batteries! Looking forward to seeing what else you have in store for us on the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It would seem that I will be coming home with 4 Samsung Batteries!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Time for another special

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Candz

Rob Fisher said:


> It would seem that I will be coming home with 4 Samsung Batteries!


Hubby will be happy with this special he's looking for batteries. @Ben Beneke

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*





Vapour Mountain will not be selling their juices at VapeCon this year. They *will be offering tasting *of their flavours, selling their new range of apparel as well as running *exciting competitions*!

Look out for *4 x secretly marked 100ml bottles of XXX* from any of our participating vendors on the day. The *4 lucky customers* to find these marked bottles will *each* win the following prize:
*R1000 cash*
*Brand new redesigned VM or XXX hoodie *– worth R450
*Brand new redesigned VM or XXX or Kokomo cap* – worth R250
*R500 VM voucher* – redeemable from the Vapour Mountain online store

Pricing of VM juices from participating vendors on the day will be as follows:

*30ml for only R100*
*100ml for only R290*

***Massive VM lucky draw!!!***

Every *3 x 100ml bottles of VM juice* (any flavour) bought from any of the participating vendors on the day will give you *one entry into a lucky draw* for a prize of *R10 000 CASH*!!!
Come and show us your purchase of 3 x 100ml bottles or more at the Vapour Mountain stand (M6) and we will add your name to the draw. Draw will take place at 5pm on Vape Con day.

*** Rules of the competition, details of participating vendors and how to spot the *marked 100ml bottles of XXX *will follow soon! Happy hunting! ***

My goodness, @Oupa - that is fantastic! Thank you! Not only are those prices from participating vendors a big help to VM juice lovers, but the competitions are great and the prizes superb. I suspect many are going to be hunting for the secretly marked VM bottles! And the Massive VM Lucky draw is epic. R10,000 cash  My word. Looking forward to seeing you and the VM team again!





Aruba, Jamaica, oh I want to take you to Bermuda, Bahama, come on pretty mama....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Was waiting for this one. 
YAY!
Seems I'll have to buy more XXX and VM4 than I anticipated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

GerritVisagie said:


> Was waiting for this one.
> YAY!
> Seems I'll have to buy more XXX and VM4 than I anticipated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you buy R9k worth there's a very good chance you'll come out on top too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Stosta said:


> If you buy R9k worth there's a very good chance you'll come out on top too!



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 104301
> 
> 
> 
> Vapour Mountain will not be selling their juices at VapeCon this year. They *will be offering tasting *of their flavours, selling their new range of apparel as well as running *exciting competitions*!
> 
> Look out for *4 x secretly marked 100ml bottles of XXX* from any of our participating vendors on the day. The *4 lucky customers* to find these marked bottles will *each* win the following prize:
> *R1000 cash*
> *Brand new redesigned VM or XXX hoodie *– worth R450
> *Brand new redesigned VM or XXX or Kokomo cap* – worth R250
> *R500 VM voucher* – redeemable from the Vapour Mountain online store
> 
> Pricing of VM juices from participating vendors on the day will be as follows:
> 
> *30ml for only R100*
> *100ml for only R290*
> 
> ***Massive VM lucky draw!!!***
> 
> Every *3 x 100ml bottles of VM juice* (any flavour) bought from any of the participating vendors on the day will give you *one entry into a lucky draw* for a prize of *R10 000 CASH*!!!
> Come and show us your purchase of 3 x 100ml bottles or more at the Vapour Mountain stand (M6) and we will add your name to the draw. Draw will take place at 5pm on Vape Con day.
> 
> *** Rules of the competition, details of participating vendors and how to spot the *marked 100ml bottles of XXX *will follow soon! Happy hunting! ***
> 
> My goodness, @Oupa - that is fantastic! Thank you! Not only are those prices from participating vendors a big help to VM juice lovers, but the competitions are great and the prizes superb. I suspect many are going to be hunting for the secretly marked VM bottles! And the Massive VM Lucky draw is epic. R10,000 cash  My word. Looking forward to seeing you and the VM team again!
> 
> View attachment 104302
> 
> 
> 
> Aruba, Jamaica, oh I want to take you to Bermuda, Bahama, come on pretty mama....
> 
> View attachment 104303


Truly epic @Oupa ! Way to look after your customers and vendors as well!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Was waiting for this one.
> YAY!
> Seems I'll have to buy more XXX and VM4 than I anticipated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can totally relate @GerritVisagie 
I will probably end up buying my wife VM Berry Blaze for the next 4 years ! And justifying it to myself...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I think it is time for another special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Look out for *4 x secretly marked 100ml bottles of XXX* from any of our participating vendors on the day.



@Oupa I am off to the fridge to check my stock now...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa I am off to the fridge to check my stock now...
> View attachment 104306



No @Rob Fisher - the secretly marked bottles will only be at VapeCon!!
You need to buy another round there!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *SIR VAPE*



Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*The New BubbleGum Shake from Because Bubbles Matter - 100ml for only R250 *(normal price R380)
*First 30 customers to purchase the new Minikin Reborn (for only R1050) get a FREE Asmodus T-Shirt*
Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy. That is great indeed! That new Minikin Reborn sounds fantastic. I am sure you are going to have plenty Gauteng based vapers at your stand to meet The Sirs in person. And we look forward to hearing and seeing what else you have lined up for us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *SIR VAPE*
> View attachment 104308
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *The New BubbleGum Shake from Because Bubbles Matter - 100ml for only R250 *(normal price R380)
> *First 30 customers to purchase the new Minikin Reborn (for only R1050) get a FREE Asmodus T-Shirt*
> Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy. That is great indeed! That new Minikin Reborn sounds fantastic. I am sure you are going to have plenty Gauteng based vapers at your stand to meet The Sirs in person. And we look forward to hearing and seeing what else you have lined up for us!
> 
> View attachment 104311


Such a good looking mod! And I can't wait to try that juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Such a good looking mod! And I can't wait to try that juice!



Apparently @Stosta - if you vape that juice - you have to "Shake dat booty"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Apparently @Stosta - if you vape that juice - you have to "Shake dat booty"!


So it's like the "tequila" of the e-juice world? Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special - but I need to go change the battery on my vape...
And fill up my tank
Everything is running on fumes...

Be right back...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Candz

Silver said:


> We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 104301
> 
> 
> 
> Vapour Mountain will not be selling their juices at VapeCon this year. They *will be offering tasting *of their flavours, selling their new range of apparel as well as running *exciting competitions*!
> 
> Look out for *4 x secretly marked 100ml bottles of XXX* from any of our participating vendors on the day. The *4 lucky customers* to find these marked bottles will *each* win the following prize:
> *R1000 cash*
> *Brand new redesigned VM or XXX hoodie *– worth R450
> *Brand new redesigned VM or XXX or Kokomo cap* – worth R250
> *R500 VM voucher* – redeemable from the Vapour Mountain online store
> 
> Pricing of VM juices from participating vendors on the day will be as follows:
> 
> *30ml for only R100*
> *100ml for only R290*
> 
> ***Massive VM lucky draw!!!***
> 
> Every *3 x 100ml bottles of VM juice* (any flavour) bought from any of the participating vendors on the day will give you *one entry into a lucky draw* for a prize of *R10 000 CASH*!!!
> Come and show us your purchase of 3 x 100ml bottles or more at the Vapour Mountain stand (M6) and we will add your name to the draw. Draw will take place at 5pm on Vape Con day.
> 
> *** Rules of the competition, details of participating vendors and how to spot the *marked 100ml bottles of XXX *will follow soon! Happy hunting! ***
> 
> My goodness, @Oupa - that is fantastic! Thank you! Not only are those prices from participating vendors a big help to VM juice lovers, but the competitions are great and the prizes superb. I suspect many are going to be hunting for the secretly marked VM bottles! And the Massive VM Lucky draw is epic. R10,000 cash  My word. Looking forward to seeing you and the VM team again!
> 
> View attachment 104302
> 
> 
> 
> Aruba, Jamaica, oh I want to take you to Bermuda, Bahama, come on pretty mama....
> 
> View attachment 104303


OMG..... Wow This is awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Right, let's move on to the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is a joint initiative from *NCV and NOSTALGIA*







*Glazers will be launching at VapeCon – a new product brought to you by NCV and Nostalgia! On the day Glazers will be sold at R250 per 60ml bottle *

Their VapeCon 2017 special running throughout the day is as follows:

*Buy 2 bottles and get the 2nd bottle for 20% less (only R200)* – discount applies to multiple bottle purchases.
Thank you @Vapington and @PutRid. Great to know that we can get this new juice from you on the day and effectively get two bottles (120ml) for only R450. Nice! Am looking forward to trying this out and seeing you guys on the day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Time to go have a quick bite

But

"I'll be back...."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Time to announce the next special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPE CLUB*




Their "niche" VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*CopperVape's Bottom Fed Mechanical Mods*

*Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Aluminium for only R450 *(available in Black and Bare Aluminium)
*Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Brass for only R600 *
*Mod Only Aluminium for only R350  *(available in Black and Bare Aluminium)
*Mod Only Brass for only R500 *
Thank you @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA. Wow - a very cost effective way to get into squonking!! I can see plenty VapeCon attendees flocking to your stand for this! And since this is your "niche" special, we are all looking forward to seeing what you have lined up for us on the day! Will be great to see you guys again, as always.




Hmmm.... this looks very nice indeed

Reactions: Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> We are pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *VAPE CLUB*
> View attachment 104325
> 
> 
> 
> Their "niche" VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *CopperVape's Bottom Fed Mechanical Mods*
> 
> *Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Aluminium for only R450 *(available in Black and Bare Aluminium)
> *Full Kit including Bottom Fed Dripper Brass for only R600 *
> *Mod Only Aluminium for only R350  *(available in Black and Bare Aluminium)
> *Mod Only Brass for only R500 *
> Thank you @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA. Wow - a very cost effective way to get into squonking!! I can see plenty VapeCon attendees flocking to your stand for this! And since this is your "niche" special, we are all looking forward to seeing what you have lined up for us on the day! Will be great to see you guys again, as always.
> 
> View attachment 104326
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... this looks very nice indeed
> 
> View attachment 104327



Ai ai!
So much wants.... 
So little budget


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver

It's time to announce another special...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *VAPE CARTEL*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Ipower nano for only R490 *(normal price R740)
*Sigelei Kaos for only R690 *(normal price R900)
*Dotmod Petri mech for only R1400 *(normal price R1950)

Thank you @KieranD. Grand savings indeed from Vape Cartel! Am looking forward to seeing you and your team on the day! It's going to be fabulous!









ooh, that blue Petri Mech  She is haunting me....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> We are very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *HOUSE OF VAPE*
> 
> 
> View attachment 104281
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> * BFB International Juice 240ml for only R600* (normal price R800)
> *Jam monster International Juice 100ml for only R300* (normal price R450)
> *First 100 customers get a special HOV discount voucher* (terms & conditions apply - details will be announced by HOV closer to VapeCon)
> Thank you Brendz @HouseOfVape. Those are great deals indeed! Am very keen to hear what the special HOV discount voucher is all about, so will be watching your subforum closely. I know you will have great things for us on the day and am looking forward to seeing you and the HOV team at VapeCon 2017!
> View attachment 104288
> 
> 
> View attachment 104289



Yes! BFB FTW!!

Nice one Brendz  @HouseOfVape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spazmanpanic

You guys wanted more mods, and they have been coming


Silver said:


> Right, it's time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *VAPE CARTEL*
> 
> View attachment 104345
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Ipower nano for only R490 *(normal price R740)
> *Sigelei Kaos for only R690 *(normal price R900)
> *Dotmod Petri mech for only R1400 *(normal price R1950)
> 
> Thank you @KieranD. Grand savings indeed from Vape Cartel! Am looking forward to seeing you and your team on the day! It's going to be fabulous!
> View attachment 104346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, that blue Petri Mech  She is haunting me....
> View attachment 104348

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Just a reminder - the specials we have announced in this thread are by no means all the specials that will be taking place at VapeCon. The vendors just submitted these specials to us for announcement purposes in this thread. 

*Many vendors will have several other specials on the day* and will most likely communicate those in their own subforums.

This was explained in the first post on page 1 of this thread.

One thing's for sure, VapeCon 2017 is going to be *very* *special *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## David Naude

skola said:


> Thanks for the confirmation @Silver. It's a pity. I was looking forward to buying a bottle this year but I'll pass with that price.


Those reserves are amazing and really worth the price


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Right, it's time to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *VAPE CARTEL*
> 
> View attachment 104345
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Ipower nano for only R490 *(normal price R740)
> *Sigelei Kaos for only R690 *(normal price R900)
> *Dotmod Petri mech for only R1400 *(normal price R1950)
> 
> Thank you @KieranD. Grand savings indeed from Vape Cartel! Am looking forward to seeing you and your team on the day! It's going to be fabulous!
> View attachment 104346
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, that blue Petri Mech  She is haunting me....
> View attachment 104348


Awesome! I like the flashy lights of the Kaos, it's going to be tough to choose which mod(s) I walk out with!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Awesome! I like the flashy lights of the Kaos, it's going to be tough to choose which mod(s) I walk out with!



Agreed @Stosta 
Was looking at the various Kaos colour combos and couldnt decide which colour i liked more.
Purple, green or yellow i think were the ones i liked.


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> Agreed @Stosta
> Was looking at the various Kaos colour combos and couldnt decide which colour i liked more.
> Purple, green or yellow i think were the ones i liked.



I think the Kaos changes colour, so one will do

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Spazmanpanic said:


> I think the Kaos changes colour, so one will do


Yup! I reckon I could totally sneak this purchase by the wife as a "nightlight"!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017

This special is from *NOON CLOUDS*





Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:

*First 100 people to make a purchase will receive a FREE branded NoonClouds drawstring bag!!*
*SXK Billet Box 70W (Black, Tarnish Brown and Purple) for only R1150* (normal price R1380) - while stocks last
*Boxer BF Mod (Clone) (available in Black, Red, Blue and Purple) for only R400 *(normal price R500) - while stock last
*3io RDTS by Vape talk Concepts (available in Silver, Gold and White) for only R990* (normal price R1699) - only *30 units* available 
*Loaded EJUICE By Ruthless (120ml) - Glazed donut, Smores, Cran apple and Cran Apple Ice for only R380 *(normal price R499) - while stock last 
*SMACK Premium e-liquids - all flavors - 30ml for only R100* (normal price R150)
They will have many more specials on the day.
NoonClouds will also have a *less 10% on everything* (excluding items already marked as special).

Thank you @Morne. That is fabulous. Great variety there and super savings. Looking forward to seeing you and the NoonClouds team at VapeCon 2017!









This looks very interesting...

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This special is from *NOON CLOUDS*
> 
> View attachment 104397
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 specials are as follows:
> 
> *First 100 people to make a purchase will receive a FREE branded NoonClouds drawstring bag!!*
> *SXK Billet Box 70W (Black, Tarnish Brown and Purple) for only R1150* (normal price R1380) - while stocks last
> *Boxer BF Mod (Clone) (available in Black, Red, Blue and Purple) for only R400 *(normal price R500) - while stock last
> *3io RDTS by Vape talk Concepts (available in Silver, Gold and White) for only R990* (normal price R1699) - only *30 units* available
> *Loaded EJUICE By Ruthless (120ml) - Glazed donut, Smores, Cran apple and Cran Apple Ice for only R380 *(normal price R499) - while stock last
> *SMACK Premium e-liquids - all flavors - 30ml for only R100* (normal price R150)
> They will have many more specials on the day.
> NoonClouds will also have a *less 10% on everything* (excluding items already marked as special).
> 
> Thank you @Morne. That is fabulous. Great variety there and super savings. Looking forward to seeing you and the NoonClouds team at VapeCon 2017!
> View attachment 104399
> 
> 
> View attachment 104400
> 
> 
> View attachment 104401
> 
> 
> This looks very interesting...
> 
> View attachment 104402
> 
> 
> View attachment 104403


Dammit @Silver !

I just posted my shopping list and it already needs correcting!!!

Will have to head over and add an SXK BB to it... Black or Purple though?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Dammit @Silver !
> 
> I just posted my shopping list and it already needs correcting!!!
> 
> Will have to head over and add an SXK BB to it... Black or Purple though?!



Good question @Stosta - I think black is probably better for stealth - but purple will probably look a bit nicer. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheGrandMaster

Stosta said:


> Dammit @Silver !
> 
> I just posted my shopping list and it already needs correcting!!!
> 
> Will have to head over and add an SXK BB to it... Black or Purple though?!


Purple..... has black panels already. Or both?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Stosta said:


> Dammit @Silver !
> 
> I just posted my shopping list and it already needs correcting!!!
> 
> Will have to head over and add an SXK BB to it... Black or Purple though?!



Purple!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta

TheGrandMaster said:


> Purple..... has black panels already. Or both?





GerritVisagie said:


> Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I usually go for black stuff (being a metalhead), but that purple one looks amazing, I think I'll get that one and just tell people I had to borrows my wife's setup if I get called out on it.

Seen it happen plenty on here before!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

Stosta said:


> *just tell people I had to borrows my wife's setup if I get called out on it*.



... then pink will work much better 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Oh yes please, been wanting a BB for a while now. I'm sure the Mrs won't notice me sneaking one of these home with us 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Reserved for an index of sorts...


@Silver, I think its time...?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

Divorce papers was printed. Now it is sort of signed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Wish I could be there ... I am suffering from MAJOR FOMO !!!




.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> Oh yes please, been wanting a BB for a while now. I'm sure the Mrs won't notice me sneaking one of these home with us
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


She Who Must Be Obeyed notices all!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

ddk1979 said:


> Wish I could be there ... I am suffering from MAJOR FOMO !!!
> 
> View attachment 104408
> 
> 
> .


Join the club, were having t-shirts printed. '' My friends went to vapecon and all I got was this lousy t-shirt! ''.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

ddk1979 said:


> Wish I could be there ... I am suffering from MAJOR FOMO !!!
> 
> View attachment 104408
> 
> 
> .


It's only about a 12 hour drive  leave Friday night and you'll be back on Sunday

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Raindance said:


> Join the club, were having t-shirts printed. '' My friends went to vapecon and all I got was this lousy t-shirt! ''.



Please send one of those shirts, I need to give @Ruan0.30 one!!
 sorry buddi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> @Silver, I think its time...?



Hi @Raindance - you are right - the time is near...

The great news is that @Stosta will be making the index for us. Just be patient - he is on it 
Thank you Stosta - you legend

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Hi @Raindance - you are right - the time is near...
> 
> The great news is that @Stosta will be making the index for us. Just be patient - he is on it
> Thank you Stosta - you legend


Wait... What?!!? Damn! 

I'm on it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Has this special been posted?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

CMMACKEM said:


> Has this special been posted?


So essentially 270ml of zoob... I am all over that special  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Stosta said:


> I usually go for black stuff (being a metalhead), but that purple one looks amazing, I think I'll get that one and just tell people I had to borrows my wife's setup if I get called out on it.
> 
> Seen it happen plenty on here before!


Purple is amazing









Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Purple is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Stunning collection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> Has this special been posted?



No it hasn't @CMMACKEM 
Remember what was pointed out in the OP and above

These specials are the specials that were submitted by vendors to us for announcement here. But there are no doubt going to be many other specials on the day that vendors will communicate in their subforums.


----------



## Stosta

Index has been done!!!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/#post-564733

Use those links! USE THEM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 5


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Are you not getting prices of specials from the international vendors @Silver

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff

Brilliant specials so far!! Curious about which vendors will be doing online specials on the day

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> Index has been done!!!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/#post-564733
> 
> Use those links! USE THEM!


Absolutely fantastic! Thank you very much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

-- Announcement --

I have just been called by @Paulie from Paulies to say that the price of the 30ml Special Reserve juices (Paulies & Orion) on special at VapeCon 2017 will be reduced to *R180 *for 30ml. He says he is feeling generous. The original post has been amended.

Thank you @Paulie and @Michael

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> -- Announcement --
> 
> I have just been called by @Paulie from Paulies to day that the price of the 30ml Special Reserve juices (Paulies & Orion) on special at VapeCon 2017 will be reduced to *R180 *for 30ml. He says he is feeling generous. The original post has been amended.
> 
> Thank you @Paulie and @Michael


Nice! Good on you @Paulie and @Michael!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> -- Announcement --
> 
> I have just been called by @Paulie from Paulies to say that the price of the 30ml Special Reserve juices (Paulies & Orion) on special at VapeCon 2017 will be reduced to *R180 *for 30ml. He says he is feeling generous. The original post has been amended.
> 
> Thank you @Paulie and @Michael


Remember to update the index post as well...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Remember to update the index post as well...


And done! Thanks @Raindance , you're on the ball!

I actually can't believe how long that list is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> And done! Thanks @Raindance , you're on the ball!
> 
> I actually can't believe how long that list is!



My word @Stosta - I can't believe it - the index list is done!!!

Thank you!

Go check out the EDIT in the index post - hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> EDIT - this list has been put together very ably and brilliantly by @Stosta - not me. (I just created the post to reserve it for this). So please buy him a drink at VapeCon  Thank you @Stosta!


Could not agree more. This list is epic! Thank you @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Last special in for VapeCon 2017

This one is from *BLENDS OF DISTINCTION*





Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:

*Blends of Distinction juice will be on special for the day when purchased from The Vapery at only R120 per 30ml *(normal price R150)

Thank you @Blends Of Distinction. That is great to hear and it will be a super opportunity to taste the juices at your stand and go across to The Vapery to buy the favourites! Looking very forward to seeing you there Doug!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

Silver said:


> Last special in for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This one is from *BLENDS OF DISTINCTION*
> 
> View attachment 104457
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Blends of Distinction juice will be on special for the day when purchased from the Vapery at only R120 per 30ml *(normal price R150)
> 
> Thank you @Blends Of Distinction. That is great to hear and it will be a super opportunity to taste the juices at your stand and go across to The Vapery to buy the favourites! Looking very forward to seeing you there Doug!
> 
> View attachment 104458


Awesome, been wanting to try the Butterscotch cookies and cream. Another entry for my list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Last special in for VapeCon 2017
> 
> This one is from *BLENDS OF DISTINCTION*
> 
> View attachment 104457
> 
> 
> 
> Their VapeCon 2017 special is as follows:
> 
> *Blends of Distinction juice will be on special for the day when purchased from The Vapery at only R120 per 30ml *(normal price R150)
> 
> Thank you @Blends Of Distinction. That is great to hear and it will be a super opportunity to taste the juices at your stand and go across to The Vapery to buy the favourites! Looking very forward to seeing you there Doug!
> 
> View attachment 104458


Fantastic! Also adding the Butterscotch Cookies & Cream to my list!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Sneaky @Silver ! You thought I would forget to add Blends of Distinction to the index didn't you?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> We are excited to announce the next special for VapeCon 2017...
> 
> This one is from *MOOSE JUICE*
> 
> View attachment 103684
> 
> 
> *Moose Juice will be launching their new flavour - SCOOPED @ Vapecon 2017. *
> 
> *Stop past their stand and SCOOP yourself a 30ml bottle for only R130 *
> There will be many more specials & giveaways available at their stand on the day!
> 
> I don't have a photo of the new juice, so am going to post a pic of the lovely Moose Juice stand at VapeCon 2016. Thanks @Moose Juice - you guys rock! Looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> *
> View attachment 103685
> 
> *




Can't wait


----------



## Rusty

And wheres MORE ??????


----------



## Silver

Rusty said:


> And wheres MORE ??????



Hi @Rusty 

The specials that were submitted to us have all been announced.
Vendors are however announcing additional specials in their dedicated subforums
Go check them out.


----------



## Psychodelic

Yeah im with him more mod specials Therion 166 I'll be seeing you soon  hop
efully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## New2Vape

Looking forward to buying a proper mod  whoop !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Voopoo Drag RESIN  . I so want one if i dont get a VGOD at VapeCON, whos gona have the Resin on special, time and tide waits for no man heeheee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> Voopoo Drag RESIN  . I so want one if i dont get a VGOD at VapeCON, whos gona have the Resin on special, time and tide waits for no man heeheee



I seem to recall a resin Voopoo somewhere @MrDeedz - but I may be mistaken

Perhaps ask in the "Who has stock" thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-questions-for-the-vendors.t40849/


----------



## MrDeedz

Thanks and Done @Silver will delete my post here shortly


----------



## Ozeran

So basically a 60L hiking bag is in order. I wonder if my landlord would mind if I don't pay rent this month. "Sorry man. It was Vapecon and I can't pay you this month. I will live with the dog in his house."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Ozeran said:


> So basically a 60L hiking bag is in order. I wonder if my landlord would mind if I don't pay rent this month. "Sorry man. It was Vapecon and I can't pay you this month. I will live with the dog in his house."


If you buy enough juice, I can "rent" a couch to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DamianTyczy

May i post a venders special here on this thread?
@Silver 
@shaunnadan


----------



## DamianTyczy

Abit of a late one. But here is a Vapecon special from you friendly neighborhood vape shop Firetrap. I am just trying to get the word out so all vapers get the friendly feeling as i do with these guys.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

DamianTyczy said:


> View attachment 105422
> 
> Abit of a late one. But here is a Vapecon special from you friendly neighborhood vape shop Firetrap. I am just trying to get the word out so all vapers get the friendly feeling as i do with these guys.


Oooh some nice prices


----------



## MrDeedz

damn hotcig! does this ever end man


----------

